# Su primer desastre electronico :)



## rulkasdj (Jun 16, 2009)

Asi es colegas, me gustaría comenzar este tema para charlar entre todos acerca de nuestro primer desastre electronico (no anecdota en gral. sino desastres, lease explosiones, destrucciones, cortocircuitos espectacularmente coloridos   , seguro que hay varios   

Comienzo con el mio:

uno de mis primeros proyectos, una hermosa fuente regulable +/- 24V x 2A. De ansioso nomas , no espere a la clase para conectar la placa de los reguladores, y habia una llamativa pista de cobre muy grande en el medio de la placa. De un extremo tenia un pin, y en el otro, 2 pines.
Pecando de ignorante, conecte el punto medio del transformador al pin que estaba solito, y los otros dos extremos a los otros dos pines. Conclusion: Machazo cortocircuito, una placa volando por el aire, y mi autoestima por el piso

Hay varios mas, y les puedo asegurar que peores, pero ese fue el primero, el que marco mi adiccion por la electronica.   

Que tienen ustedes para contar ? 

un saludo


----------



## saiwor (Jun 16, 2009)

hola...
yo hice quemar un regulador de 7812, hice en una flaquita, pero los pines del regulador estaban estañados entre si, no di cuentan, yo como tan desesperado lo probe,, siempre hago... no se porque,,, me fije no prendia el led toque el regulador estaba caliente creo que a unos 80ºC, estaba conectado unos 6seg. y explosionoo se partio de la mitad el regulador, de casualidad estaba con lentes protectores, a mi no paso nada, jeeee jeee 

Saludos!


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Jun 17, 2009)

Bueno el mío fue lo contrario a lo "colorido" hice que se fuera la electricidad de mi casa, por culpa de un simple interruptor para una bombilla jajaja

Conecte la fase con la tierra, al pasar el swich jajaja famoso cortocircuito. Recuerdo que quemé poco mas de 2 metros de cable. 

Ni idea de electricidad tenía en lo absoluto. Esa fue mi primera experiencia a los 11-12 años


----------



## Tomasito (Jun 17, 2009)

Hace unos 10 años, más o menos (tendría unos 8 o 9 años yo).

Fuente de PC con el switch de 220/110v puesto en 110v y conectada a 220v.

Recuerdo humo violeta, y tal vez de otros colores, fue un espectáculo bastante colorido    
Volaron los capacitores de alto voltaje. Recién hace poco (unos meses) encontré de nuevo esa fuente de hace años, le cambié los capacitores y arrancó como nueva. Hasta hoy sigue funcionando (Es más, la uso seguido como fuente de laboratorio) 



Antes de esa, seguro que tuve algunas más, pero esa es la que más recuerdo por los "fuegos artificiales" que hizo


----------



## jorger (Jun 17, 2009)

Recuerdo cuando tenía unos 12 años (ahora tengo 16) ,estaba enredando con el multímetro analógico,de esos de aguja;no se me ocurrió otra cosa que ponerlo en modo para medir intensidad a 10A y conectarlo directamente al enchufe de casa...
Realmente no pasó nada,un simple cortocircuito,y saltó el diferencial.Al multímetro no le pasó nada,pero lo peor es que estuve cerca de 2 años sin hacer cosas relaccionadas con la electrónica (un castigo de mis padres)   
Un saludo


----------



## fernandob (Jun 17, 2009)

los cortos, chispas y fogonazos (sin alusion de nadie   ) son solo anecdoticos.

para mi lo peor que me ha pasado en la electronica ES *LA FRUSTRACION.*

varias veces.........pero hay que seguir y listo, se deja de lado lo que no dio frutos, para otro tiempo de mas experiencia.

saludos y sigan haciendo lio.


----------



## mustainedios (Jun 17, 2009)

hace poco q estoy en la electronica..

hice varias cosas pero lo peor q me paso es q me revento el capacitor de un puente rectificador que arme mal con 4 diodos..

me pegue un cagaso.. 
ahora me hice un tablerito serie para q si estan mal conectados por lo menos no revienten
jeje


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Jun 17, 2009)

La verdad no recuerdo explociones a mis comienzos, pero si recuerdo una en el laboratorio de electronica de potencia, estavamos jugando con un rectificador controlado trifasico y habia un cable que me habia quedado muy largo y tuve que cortarlo y no tuve la precaucion de limpiar la mesa, cuando coloque el circuito encima de la mesa el trocito de cable quedo debajo del circuito y al encenderlo pommmmm y scr volando por el cielo.

Ese es la explocion que mas recuerdo.

Saludos.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

pues ami me han rebentado varios condensadores,la suerte que 2 eran de los buenos y solamente se calento el plastico y exploto el plastico delo hinchado que estaba,aparentemente no parecian rotos por ningun otro lado,creo que llegaron a los 150 grados facilmente,porque me dio por tocarlos,y estaban como para echar el huevo encima.

desde entonces,la caja donde monto las placas con condensadores de filtro, la cierro antes de enchufarla.


----------



## oxanderv (Jun 17, 2009)

pues como creo que a la mayoria le ha pasado, los desastres que he tenido han sido con los condensadores, pero lo que mas me ha dejado marcado han sido esos proyectos que no pude hechar a andar pero igualmente me han dejado la experiencia y como dice fernandob hay que seguir adelante.


----------



## rulkasdj (Jun 17, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> los cortos, chispas y fogonazos (sin alusion de nadie   ) son solo anecdoticos.
> 
> para mi lo peor que me ha pasado en la electronica ES *LA FRUSTRACION.*
> 
> ...





Sabias palabras fernando..


----------



## OLIVER8520 (Jun 17, 2009)

jajaja cuanco comenzaba coloque el voltimetro en corriente y medi un transformador como si estubiera midiendo tension y las puntas de mi voltimetro se quemaron jajajajaj,  y un dia coloque un condensador al reves y salio volando me pegue en la cabeza menos mal no fue en un ojo. (mucho cuidado con esto)


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 17, 2009)

Alli les van 2 aunque una no fue mi culpa... (lo juro... )

El primer desastre energetico que hice fue como a los 10 años, mi papa me compro un tren electrico a escala y trae un minitransformador que se conecta a la corriente para poder energizar la via y ademas controlar la velocidad del tren, un dia se echo a perder el transformador y mi papa lo mando reparar a la casa de modelismo, como yo estaba aburrido y el transformador iba a tardar una semana en regresar, se me ocurrio la grandiosa idea de conectar las vias directamente al enchufe electrico...  el pobre tren dio un aceleron de miedo, salio volando y no volvio a arrancar mas.... y alli va de nuevo mi padre a la reparadora, esta vez a dejar la maquina para que la repararan 

La segunda fue en una obra en un hospital... mi papa es arquitecto y en ese momento todos los trabajadores estaban en la hora de la comida, nosotros estabamos aburriendonos en la oficina y uno de los arquitectos me pidio que encendiera una television que tenian alli, llego presiono el boton y no pasa nada.... lo presiono otra vez y absolutamente nada.. lo presiono 3 veces y subitamente SE COMIENZA A QUEMAR LA TELEVISION, fue un incendio de pelicula como si alguien le hubiera puesto petardos y papel inflamable dentro... y salio humo negro durante varios segundos.... Resulto que la gente de mantenimiento del hospital se equivoco en una conexion electrica y estaban mandando como 400 volts por la linea electrica, afortunadamente como toda la obra estaba en su hora de comida solo se quemo la television y un rotomartillo....


----------



## lobito (Jun 17, 2009)

A mi me paso hace unos años como a Drix, que conecte una fuente de pc a 220 V con el switch en 110 V. Recuerdo mucho humo y un olor... me tuve que salir de la habitacion. Y  recuerdo otra, cuando era bastante mas ignorante en electronica que ahora, que no se me ocurrio otra cosa que conectar una condensador de 10 uF 25 V directo al enchufe de 220... no pregunteis porque lo hice, simplemente sentia curiosidad...     lo malo es que lo conecte directo con las manos... y pego un petardazo que estuve como 10 minutos con el corazon a mil... ja ja, se desintegro el pobre electrolitico... en malas manos cayó...   
y el otro dia tambien queme un 7912, por que habia conectado el respectivo 7812, y en el datasheet vi que la parte trasera metalica era masa, y supuse que en el 7912 pasaria lo mismo. Me equivoque, la parte trasera del 7912 posee voltaje y al conectar la fuente... PUM! chispazo tremendo y un gran susto. De momento afortunadamente no me he saltado ningun ojo ni amputado una mano ni nada grave... solo sustos, que en definitiva es como mas se aprende, con los errores...


----------



## flacojuan (Jun 17, 2009)

Bueno es la primera vez que participo en los foros. Estando una de tantas tardes en mi labor de reparador, termino de reparar un tv sansui de 29". el tv funcionando en mi mesa de trabajo, con vista hacia un espejo que tengo frente a mi para poder visualizar las imagenes cuando realizo algun ajuste. Resulta que tomo mi pinza para apretar un poco un conector en el selector de canales... y se me cayo la pinza, y enseguida hubo un gran espectaculo de fuegos y luces, resulta que la pinza cayo entre una de las lineas de 110Vac y la carcasa del selector. les cuento que se dañaron todos los circuitos integrados absolutamente todos, y con tremendos agujeros en ellos. tambien algunos transistores y pistas por doquier..... tuve que conseguir un chasis completo para entregarle el tv al cliente. todavia estoy consternado por ello.


----------



## lobito (Jun 17, 2009)

eso si que tiene que doler... que acabes de reparar un aparato y en el ultimo momento la líes por un fallo como ese...


----------



## flacojuan (Jun 17, 2009)

je je, todo puede pasar, eso lo dice murphy. a qui va otra... hace años les digo como 11 0 12 años atras unos de los reparadores que se dedicaba al audio. tenia en su mesa de trabajo un parlante de 18" no se cuantos vatios, un dia cuando yo trabaja en un aparato en otro sitio aparte.... sono algo muy fuerte pero tan fuerte que se sintio como un temblor, cosas se calleron, y ni que hablar de la sordera y confusion que hubo de los desconcertados que estabamos.... resulta que el tecnico coloco 110V al parlante...je je je. no se como lo hizo, pero sucedio del tiro le produjo probemas auditivos al pobre hombre, que todavia los posee hasta la fecha. je je je, todavia nos reimos por ello... ah les digo que el parlante se le volo cono y trajo la bobina, y la habitacion donde estabamos era de 5+4 aprox. je je je.


----------



## jorger (Jun 17, 2009)

flacojuan dijo:
			
		

> ...sono algo muy fuerte pero tan fuerte que se sintio como un temblor, cosas se calleron, y ni que hablar de la sordera y confusion que hubo de los desconcertados que estabamos.... resulta que el tecnico coloco 110V al parlante...


    jajajajajajajaja,si lo llega a conectar a 220v,que hubiera sido eso? un terremoto de grado 6 en la escala de richter? (es coña ) jajajajajaja    
Un saludo!


----------



## franko1819 (Jun 17, 2009)

algo muy parecido a lo de jorger me paso a mi que puse el voltimetro analogico en OHM y directo a los 220...  
recuerdo el humo azul y el chisperio que me hizo¡¡  
y para colmo lo estaba agarrando con las manos... ops: 
y me pegue un quemzon¡¡


----------



## malto (Jun 17, 2009)

hola a todos a mi me paso que armamos un modesto amplificador y el problema era el previo que el integrado estaba fallado asi que sin mas ni mas fuimos a compara otro porque ese mismo dia era presentarlo al maestro  y seguro que tan de apurados que estabamos que no nos fijamos en el que nos dieron, el hecho amigos es que llegamos sobre la hora y mi compañero puso en integrado en el zocalo y cuando esta viniendo el profesor  encendimos el amplificador...salio humo por todos lados, era que mi compañero lo puso al reves ¿? o no era el mismo integrado.

Pd:reprobamos esa materia


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Jun 17, 2009)

jaja
Hace como 8 años cuando tenia 6 años, tenia una radio desarmada y una batería 9v con los cables soldados. No se me ocurrió mejor idea que pasar los cables por toda la placa en la que están las conexiones. Algo voló con humo y ruido creo que fue un capacitor, pero lindo susto me pegue. Ahora veo que hay gente que los explota por sobrevoltaje por diversión y siempre me acuerdo.

Otra cosa que no me paso a mi directamente, no me acuerdo que estaba haciendo, pero le pedi ayuda a mi mama para que sostenga un cable mientras probaba algo. la cosa es que le dio una patada, ahora ni se acerca a mi cuando estoy con algún circuito.


----------



## rulkasdj (Jun 17, 2009)

jajaja pobre tu mama , me imagino la cara que puede llegar a poner, y me hace acordar a mi vieja cuando estaba con la bobina tesla jajajaja


----------



## Alexis Córdoba (Jun 17, 2009)

Mi primera experiencia en un desastre electronico fue con un amplificador de audio, no me acuerdo cuando fue pero creo qe dos años atras, la cuestion es que (nose porque) pero solde todos los capacitores al reves.! cuando le di la tensión, se reventaron uno por uno. me pegue un cagasoo!
porquese revento uno, depues otro y otro y otro mas y asi se reventaron todos! jaja!

saludos!


----------



## lordsoft (Jun 17, 2009)

jajajajj ami me paso algo parecido, estaba testeando pero no con culaquier instrumento, este era nada mas y nada menos que un transformador alreves que me habia prestado un amigo, que nunca supe como lo hacia oscilar con dos reles solamente pero buneo, lo que paso fue que estaba con una plaquita que creo de un jugute, apretaba el botoncito para el transformador y calkculaba con el tester y un cronometro de tension, cuanto demoraban en descargarse los capacitores, parcve que puse uno al revs y pum exploto puse un salto como de tres metro y mi mama me puso un grito !que stay haciendo huevon de mierda queri volar la casa¡¡¡ cabe destacar que estaba con un pantalon corto y que el tubito caliente del condensador me cayo en la rodilla....


----------



## ls2k (Jun 17, 2009)

joajoa recuerdo que tenia como 12, empese armando unos controles remotos chikitos sin saber nada de radiofrecuencia ni nada, funcionaron, pero luego al conectarlos a una fuente de poder de pc, que era medio modificada, porque tenia dos interruptores iguales, uno para encenderla y el otro para la conmutacion de tension, le dije a un amigo que encendierra la fuente para presumirle mi logro, estaba conctado todo y le dije dale, adivinen que interruptor pulso.... el conmutador, condensador explotado, humo verde chispitas.. uf de todo...

la otro fue que una ves. probando una fuente artesanal, sin calculos ni nada al ojimetro nomas, puse unos condensadores como de 10v menos de lo que necesitaba, pum exploto, el tarrito le pegtoa la helice del cooler y me do un pedazo en el ojo, si nop fuese corto de vista hubiese perdido el ojo, estaba con las lentes..

lo otro fue cuando tuve en mi tallersito(luego de tanto cagazo mi papa me regalo lo que era la bodega) que era de una impresora antigua, andaba a 35v gran idea un cortador de plastico,, un CD conectado al eje girandoa no se cuantas revoluciones porque  no estaba limentado con 35v, sino que con 48v, meti un plastico en el banquito miniatura que le habia hecho y pam el CD se despedazo , pedazos de cd volando, motor vuelto loco, un trozo enterrado en la muñeca, tres puntos quirugicos en la mano, buen cagazo ese, al dia siguiente mi madre me regalo una dremell... sirvio de algoal fin


----------



## rulkasdj (Jun 18, 2009)

jajajaj ls2k, esos si que fueron desastres


----------



## MVB (Jun 18, 2009)

Una ves estaba armando un juego de luces de navidad. como con 50 o sesenta luces. Lo conecte y no paso nada.  A mi mama se le ocurrio la "genial" idea de cambiar dos cables de puesto, y cuando conecte explotaron todo los bombilitos dejando la casa llena de vidrio.


----------



## Ivan N. (Jun 18, 2009)

Jajajaja que buenas historias gente, aca van las mias:

Una vez cuando tenia unos 11 o 12 años (año 2000 mas o menos), fuimos con un amigo a lo de otro amigo a pasar el rato. La cosa que al dueño de casa se le ocurre probar a ver si funcionaba una play que le habia empezado a fallar hace un tiempo, la saca de un armario y se la pasa a mi otro amigo para que la enchufe, el la saca de la caja y la enchufa. A los 15 segundos empieza a salir un humo blanco con chispas de todos colores, yo desenchufo la play y el humo sigue saliendo como un minuto mas. Despues de la sorpresa nos dimos cuenta que el que la enchufo ni se dio cuenta de sacar de la caja el transformador de 110 a 220 

Otra que me paso a los 16 años, fue que teniamos que hacer con un compañero un dimmer con un triac para una lamparita de 220. Hasta ahi ningun problema lo armamos en la proto, anduvo de 10 y 0 problema. La cosa que tambien teniamos que hacer mediciones de la tension en la lampara con respecto a la tension del gate, entonces mi compañero media la tension de la lampara sobre los bornes mismos del portalampara con un tester y yo variaba la tension del gate y la media con otro tester. 
Mientras estaba semiinclinado sobre el triac midiendo, a mi compañero se le resbala una de las puntas del tester y hace un cortocircuito en el portalamparas, logicamente eso implica una tension de 220V sin carga sobre un un triac polarizado, por lo que logicamente el triac exploto con mucha energia y me rozo el pelo ( por suerte... ), para que se den una idea la corriente derritio parcialmente la punta del tester y lo unico que quedo del triac en la proto fueron las patitas  . Despues de buscar un rato en el laboratorio encontramos la parte metalica de atras del triac con un poquito de la carcaza de plastico y todavia lo tengo guardado en una cartuchera vieja


----------



## dani_v8 (Jun 22, 2009)

Yo nunca tuve ningun desastre grande. alguna vez tengo conectado algun capacitor electrolitico al reves pero por suerte no exploto, me di cuenta que estaban al reves momentos mas tarde de conectar el circuito.


----------



## caryeflo (Jun 22, 2009)

unja vez estaba arreglando la pistola de silicona y se pegaron las dos placas, me pegue un  susto mi mama me regaño


----------



## angelo123 (Jun 22, 2009)

jorger dijo:
			
		

> Recuerdo cuando tenía unos 12 años (ahora tengo 16) ,estaba enredando con el multímetro analógico,de esos de aguja;no se me ocurrió otra cosa que ponerlo en modo para medir intensidad a 10A y conectarlo directamente al enchufe de casa...
> Realmente no pasó nada,un simple cortocircuito,y saltó el diferencial.Al multímetro no le pasó nada,pero lo peor es que estuve cerca de 2 años sin hacer cosas relaccionadas con la electrónica (un castigo de mis padres)
> Un saludo



a mi me paso lo mismo que a él hace poco, asique imaginense lo que era antes,
mi primer desastre fue una lampara que queria armar, espere a que mis papas se duerman, para que no me vayan a retar ni nada, entonces enrosque los cables (negativo con positivo) y los conecte al enchufe, el foco exploto por dentro, y se empesaron apagar las cosas, como la heladera, la TV, la luz,
me asuste mucho porque pense q habia quemado todo, pero salto la termica, por suerte 
Saludos


----------



## Tomasito (Jun 23, 2009)

Ahh, ahora me acordé de otro 

Tenía como 9 o 10 años, y se me ocurrió hacer un timbre.
Resumiendo, bobiné 10 o 15 vueltas de cable de 1.5mm (más o menos) en un tornillo para hacer de solenoide, y lo probé a 220v directo.
Resultado: TODO el taller a oscuras y a levantar la térmica


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 6, 2009)

Pues yo normalmente siempre he ido controlando, pero cuando tenía como 10 años, ya entendía un rato de electricidad, así que en navidad mi profe nos dijo que decoráramos la clase, y en la caja de adornos habían unas luces muy viejas, que no iban. 
Seguí cuidadosamente el cable, observando los puntos estropeados y vi que en mitad de la tira, habían unos emplames muy raros. Entonces le dije a mi profe, que las luces o se podían utilizar que eran peligrosas y su reparación no merecía la pena.

Así que a un amigo mio muy tozudo se le ocurrió la genial idea de enchufarlas a 220V y metió una cable suelto que salía de mitad  de la tira, por debajo del primer portalámparas.

Resultado: Fuegos artificiales por toda la clase, y libros y papeles parcialmente quemados.


----------



## Ferny (Jul 6, 2009)

No he tenido grandes "fracasos", pero quizá uno de los mayores sustos me lo di cuando traté de medir el voltaje de una línea trifásica con el polímetro conectado en la posición de medida de corriente DD Consecuencias: chispazo, se fundieron las puntas y por supuesto el fusible del polímetro voló...

Hablando de condensadores, también he visto, aunque no fui el causante, un condensador de 2200uF y 400V (imaginaros un tarro de unos 400 cm3 donde prácticamente cabe un puño) que había reventado por sobrevoltaje. En este caso, gracias a una coraza metálica que lo rodeaba para sujetarlo, se evitaron males mayores... pero el pobre quedó partido por la mitad y con la película plástica fundida, debió ser espectacular jejejeje...


----------



## @f2504 (Jul 7, 2009)

yo una vez, hace muchos años, arme un multivibrador biestable con un 555...
como no tenia fuente ni baterías, se me ocurrió la brillante idea de alimentarlo con 110V...
dos meses despues encontre el encapsulado del integrado muy lejos de donde habia hecho ese pequeño desastre...
luego aprendi una palabra muy interesante: DATASHEET!


----------



## neutron (Jul 7, 2009)

yo coloque en paralelo a 220v ac un dimer:S..  te podras imaginar como volo el triac :S:S

no solo exploto.. sino que exploto dos veces!.. el susto fue doble..


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 9, 2009)

Situación; Ayer por la noche, 1:45 AM

Mientras duermo siento la llamada de la naturaleza.
Ando descalzo hasta el baño...
Y al volver.... ...Chaf!
Dolor intenso. Enciendo la luz y...

Sorpresa! Acababa de pisar un PCB que había dejado tirado por ahí...
Por el lado de las soldaduras.

Se me quedó el pie lleno de pequeños "cráteres"


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jul 9, 2009)

Me hiciste acordar del día que pise un 555  , quede en modo inestable... del dolor.

Saludos.


----------



## jorger (Jul 9, 2009)

Ahora me acuerdo de otra:
Tenía por aquel entonces unos 9 años.Este si que fué mi primer desastre electrónico (más bien eléctrico).
Tenía una bombilla de 12v 0.5A (un foco pequeño).Y pensando y pensando,llegué a la conclusión de que el enchufe del hogar entregaba solo 12v (no pregunten cómo    ).

No se me ocurrió otra cosa que coger una lámpara,sacarle la bombilla original y poner la de 12v en el portalámparas.
Apreté el interruptor y,nó solo estalló la bombilla en mil pedazos,si no que también observé una especie de onda expansiva (pequeñita) azul     
Menos mal que no saltó el diferencial jejeje   

Un saludo


----------



## GABILON (Jul 9, 2009)

Hola a todos, yo empecé en la electrónica y la electricidad recién en la secundaria, así que mis desastres solo empezaron desde esa época y el más recordado fué un proyecto final con una costosíiiisima fuente regulada con un transformador de multiples salidas y 3 3055, un mounstruo que compre de a poco. Resulta que lo monté todo y hasta le había mandado a hacer un gabinete en chapa de 20, pero estando en el taller y lleno de ansiedad, se me dió por conectar todo, separando la placota del banco con una pinza... Ni les cuento que la pinza tuvo la buena idea de ubicarse de manera tal que me pusiera en corto los 220 y parte de la rectificación, el resultado: me hice de una hermosa soldadora eléctrica que fundió las patas de mi pinza y voló la plaqueta dejándole un negro agujero; por suerte el terrible capacitor de 6300/63v que era enorme (en el 89 pasó esto asi que imaginen el tamaño) tan solo se hinchó y no reventó, por suerte aprobé, pero la funete nunca se terminó y solo me quedaron de recuerdo los 2n3055 que guardo hasta hoy día. un abrazo


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 9, 2009)

¿Cómo era el condensador?¿Así?


----------



## george.manson.69 (Jul 9, 2009)

hola pss lo que voy a contar pss fue de un desatre de un amigo jejeje pero tuve que ver algo yo jeje, bueno antes de salir de vaciones hubo una exposicion de electronica en mi escuela antes de irnos a colocarnos en nuestras mesas con nuestro circuito, estabamos en nuestro taller probandolos, como no tenia una fuente de 5 volts y un amigo si, tuve que ir hacia el para pedirsela, entocnes conecte mi circuito a 5 volt y no funcionaba entonces me di cuenta que estaba usando un regulador de 5 volt y pss porque no lo puese directo? pero mejor le aumente los volt a llegar a 12 volt entonces empezo a funcionar perfectamente entonces le dije gracias! a mi amigo y el dijo de nada...ya me fui a la exposicion pero derrepnte mi amigo llega casi con las lagrimas saliendo de sus ojos, "jorge me quemaste el circuito" y yo dije "yo!"  y el dijo "si, no me dijiste que habias cambiando el voltaje de la fuente y conecte mi circuito a 12 volt, y un amigo tambien queme el de el, porque pense que no habia funcionado mi circuito, entonces probe con otro circuito de un amigo y tambien lo quemo y luego me di cuenta que lo hbaias dejado a 12 volts" lo que le habia quemado por mi error por no haberle dicho, solo fue un pic,un lcd, touch pad y el amigo de el,  un pic, unos cuantos circuitos integrados de la serie 74xx, leds, lcd, touch pad. antes que me dijieran que les pagara los circuitos, me fui de la exposicion y me fui  ala casa, y de ahi, hasat que entre a la escuela en agosto, me van a resivir conque "pagame los circuitos" ajjaja pero por ahora voy a disfrutar las vacaciones...


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 9, 2009)

george.manson.69 dijo:
			
		

> hola pss lo que voy a contar pss fue de un desatre de un amigo jejeje pero tuve que ver algo yo jeje, bueno antes de salir de vaciones hubo una exposicion de electronica en mi escuela antes de irnos a colocarnos en nuestras mesas con nuestro circuito, estabamos en nuestro taller probandolos, como no tenia una fuente de 5 volts y un amigo si, tuve que ir hacia el para pedirsela, entocnes conecte mi circuito a 5 volt y no funcionaba entonces me di cuenta que estaba usando un regulador de 5 volt y pss porque no lo puese directo? pero mejor le aumente los volt a llegar a 12 volt entonces empezo a funcionar perfectamente entonces le dije gracias! a mi amigo y el dijo de nada...ya me fui a la exposicion pero derrepnte mi amigo llega casi con las lagrimas saliendo de sus ojos, "jorge me quemaste el circuito" y yo dije "yo!"  y el dijo "si, no me dijiste que habias cambiando el voltaje de la fuente y conecte mi circuito a 12 volt, y un amigo tambien queme el de el, porque pense que no habia funcionado mi circuito, entonces probe con otro circuito de un amigo y tambien lo quemo y luego me di cuenta que lo hbaias dejado a 12 volts" lo que le habia quemado por mi error por no haberle dicho, solo fue un pic,un lcd, touch pad y el amigo de el,  un pic, unos cuantos circuitos integrados de la serie 74xx, leds, lcd, touch pad. antes que me dijieran que les pagara los circuitos, me fui de la exposicion y me fui  ala casa, y de ahi, hasat que entre a la escuela en agosto, me van a resivir conque "pagame los circuitos" ajjaja pero por ahora voy a disfrutar las vacaciones...



         

De verdad quemaste LCD's y touch pad's?


----------



## capitanp (Jul 9, 2009)

george.manson.69 dijo:
			
		

> hola pss lo que voy a contar pss fue de un desatre de un amigo jejeje pero tuve que ver algo yo jeje, bueno antes de salir de vaciones hubo una exposicion de electronica en mi escuela antes de irnos a colocarnos en nuestras mesas con nuestro circuito, estabamos en nuestro taller probandolos, como no tenia una fuente de 5 volts y un amigo si, tuve que ir hacia el para pedirsela, entocnes conecte mi circuito a 5 volt y no funcionaba entonces me di cuenta que estaba usando un regulador de 5 volt y pss porque no lo puese directo? pero mejor le aumente los volt a llegar a 12 volt entonces empezo a funcionar perfectamente entonces le dije gracias! a mi amigo y el dijo de nada...ya me fui a la exposicion pero derrepnte mi amigo llega casi con las lagrimas saliendo de sus ojos, "jorge me quemaste el circuito" y yo dije "yo!"  y el dijo "si, no me dijiste que habias cambiando el voltaje de la fuente y conecte mi circuito a 12 volt, y un amigo tambien queme el de el, porque pense que no habia funcionado mi circuito, entonces probe con otro circuito de un amigo y tambien lo quemo y luego me di cuenta que lo hbaias dejado a 12 volts" lo que le habia quemado por mi error por no haberle dicho, solo fue un pic,un lcd, touch pad y el amigo de el,  un pic, unos cuantos circuitos integrados de la serie 74xx, leds, lcd, touch pad. antes que me dijieran que les pagara los circuitos, me fui de la exposicion y me fui  ala casa, y de ahi, hasat que entre a la escuela en agosto, me van a resivir conque "pagame los circuitos" ajjaja pero por ahora voy a disfrutar las vacaciones...





digamos que la si la fuente es del tipo variable la que usaron, tu puedes salir inocente porque mas culpa tiene tu amigo al no revisar la alimentacion y doble culpa porque en vez de revisar porque no anda su circuito conecta otro sin medir si hay o no hay tension


todo por no poner un 7805 en su circuito


----------



## mariano22 (Jul 9, 2009)

una vez cuando tenia 8 años taba en el garage de mi casa armando un autito a motor con una pistola de plastico de barra.estube aprox. 2 horas con la pistola enchufada....en un momento esta explotó cuando la estaba usando...yo mismo vi el cortocircuito en la punta de la pistola....corte la termica, lse apago la compu de mi hno que estaba con cosas de colegio y mi mama estaba cosinando... despues casi me castigan....
jajaja


----------



## george.manson.69 (Jul 9, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:
			
		

> george.manson.69 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yeah! les queme todo hasta los vi, y olian a quemado jejej,, me aguante la risa logicamente...hasta me querian golpear de coraje! jajaja a ver si ya no se acuerdan cuando entremos...jeje


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 9, 2009)

mmm, eso debíoser mucha risa acumulada... La verdad, no me hubiese aguantado..

Si son buenos "amigos" ni siquiera debieron decirte nada .

saludos.


----------



## GABILON (Jul 11, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:
			
		

> ¿Cómo era el condensador?¿Así?


Y ,puede que sea algo parecido, pero me parece que los terminales eran tipo patitas, ya pasó mucho tiempo...


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 11, 2009)

mariano22 dijo:
			
		

> una vez cuando tenia 8 años taba en el garage de mi casa armando un autito a motor con una pistola de plastico de barra.estube aprox. 2 horas con la pistola enchufada....en un momento esta explotó cuando la estaba usando...yo mismo vi el cortocircuito en la punta de la pistola....corte la termica, lse apago la compu de mi hno que estaba con cosas de colegio y mi mama estaba cosinando... despues casi me castigan....
> jajaja



A mi me ha pasado lo mismo, con una pistola igual, pero a los 10' de enchufarla.
No saltó la térmica, pero dió un buen castañazo


----------



## maxipadulo (Jul 22, 2009)

Hace un par de años de esto, de repente se fue la electricidad de la casa. Como no eran las termicas y las demas casas parecian tener luz supuse que era problema de la bajada de 220 a mi casa. Como ya se estaba haciendo de noche ni ganas tenia de esperar a que vinieran los de la empresa electrica (EDELAP) a reparamelo, asi q me subi al techo y desde ahi vi que el fusible aereo se habia cortado (de viejo y oxidado que estaba). Me puse un par de guantes de cocina en cada mano y me pare sobre una tablita de madera por si algo me salia mal. Reemplaze el alambre viejo del fusible por uno nuevo y cuando estaba terminando de ajustar uno de los bornes no se bien q paso,  pero se me zafó la pinza y el fusible pelado termino tocando el caño de hierro por donde entran los cables a la casa. Zarpado chispazo que hizo, y un cagazo me pegue... terrible. Para colmo despues de eso no habia mas tension en la bajada, asi q ya me imaginaba haber reventado el transformador de toda la cuadra.
Lo mas gracioso fue que el personal que vino a reparar el desastre que yo habia hecho no se podian explicar como se habian fundido los dientes de las grampas que se colocan el los cableados de la calle. Yo puse cara de no tener ni idea, y ni me preguntaron nada. jajaaa.
Todavia conservo la grampa esa como recuerdo. Fue buenisimo.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 22, 2009)

mmm, Me imagino el Chispazo jajajaj. Fuegos artificiales a menos de 5 metros.

Menos mal que la compañia de luz no se te fue encima.

Saludos.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 23, 2009)

jajajaja


----------



## GABILON (Jul 23, 2009)

maxipadulo dijo:
			
		

> Hace un par de años de esto, de repente se fue la electricidad de la casa. Como no eran las termicas y las demas casas parecian tener luz supuse que era problema de la bajada de 220 a mi casa. Como ya se estaba haciendo de noche ni ganas tenia de esperar a que vinieran los de la empresa electrica (EDELAP) a reparamelo, asi q me subi al techo y desde ahi vi que el fusible aereo se habia cortado (de viejo y oxidado que estaba). Me puse un par de guantes de cocina en cada mano y me pare sobre una tablita de madera por si algo me salia mal. Reemplaze el alambre viejo del fusible por uno nuevo y cuando estaba terminando de ajustar uno de los bornes no se bien q paso,  pero se me zafó la pinza y el fusible pelado termino tocando el caño de hierro por donde entran los cables a la casa. Zarpado chispazo que hizo, y un cagazo me pegue... terrible. Para colmo despues de eso no habia mas tension en la bajada, asi q ya me imaginaba haber reventado el transformador de toda la cuadra.
> Lo mas gracioso fue que el personal que vino a reparar el desastre que yo habia hecho no se podian explicar como se habian fundido los dientes de las grampas que se colocan el los cableados de la calle. Yo puse cara de no tener ni idea, y ni me preguntaron nada. jajaaa.
> Todavia conservo la grampa esa como recuerdo. Fue buenisimo.



otro sufrido cliente de edelap::


----------



## ls2k (Jul 23, 2009)

me acorde de otro!..cuando estaba en primaria teniamos feria cientifica, de primera no me interesaba seguia la cienecia en el anonimato, en el ultimo año de la primaria (8 año) me inscribi para participar, construi dos cosas, un generador de van de graaff y (esto no me lo van a creer) un motor de combustion (si quieren detalles del motor de combustion  pregunten), la cosa fue fue que el generador de van de graaff lo hice con un tubo de pvc una base un  motor de impresora vieja (es otra no la misma esta usaba correa la otra utilizaba cadena), le cambie la polea al motor, puse una correas de unos 5 cm de ancho y 25 de largo y las rejillitas metalicas y todo el cuento (la bola de arriba era de alumnio, me la robe de un poste de alumbrado de la plaza jejejejej.. la cosa que cuando la dire del cole estaba mirando los proyectos un amigo le vario el voltaje a mi fuente esto vario el giro del motor y la estatica generada 

cuando paso por mi stant  me dijo "¡que es esto?" le explique lo que era que hacia blblablabla "y como lo pruebo" me dijo "acerque su dedo a la bola" acerco el dedo,a unos 2cm de la bola le salto un chispaso azuuulitoo quedo tritona la pobre señora y me dijo que le habia faltado el respeto y me puso el ultimo lugar " cabe destacar que el motor de combustion saco el segundo puesto.. pero yo sabia que mi generador era el mejor de todos


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

ls2k dijo:
			
		

> cuando paso por mi stant  me dijo "¡que es esto?" le explique lo que era que hacia blblablabla "y como lo pruebo" me dijo "acerque su dedo a la bola" acerco el dedo,a unos 2cm de la bola le salto un chispaso azuuulitoo quedo tritona la pobre señora y me dijo que le habia faltado el respeto y me puso el ultimo lugar " cabe destacar que el motor de combustion saco el segundo puesto.. pero yo sabia que mi generador era el mejor de todos


    , pobre vieja!

Mi vecina me pregunta si le puedo arreglar el secador de pelo que no encendía, y por supuesto no me podía negar a semejante belleza   los destapé y era un remache de la resistencia que estaba suelto, lo enciendo desarmado para probarlo y todo bien hasta que se acerca el hijo de la vecina preguntandome que era esa luz roja tan bonita y sin mediar palabras oigo el piiisssssssssss, %$&)/% el NIÑO LOCO agarro la resistencia que estaba al rojo vivo   , por supuesto que me asusté a verle la planta de la mano como un carne de hamburguesa, pero como no pasó a mayores y ahora cada vez que lo recuerdo me dá mucha risa     ...


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 23, 2009)

narcisolara_21 dijo:
			
		

> Mi vecina me pregunta si le puedo arreglar el secador de pelo que no encendía, y por supuesto no me podía negar a semejante belleza   los destapé y era un remache de la resistencia que estaba suelto, lo enciendo desarmado para probarlo y todo bien hasta que se acerca el hijo de la vecina preguntandome que era esa luz roja tan bonita y sin mediar palabras oigo el piiisssssssssss, %$&)/% el NIÑO LOCO agarro la resistencia que estaba al rojo vivo   , por supuesto que me asusté a verle la planta de la mano como un carne de hamburguesa, pero como no pasó a mayores y ahora cada vez que lo recuerdo me dá mucha risa     ...



            ¿Lo llevasteis al hospital?¿aún tiene la marca?


----------



## ls2k (Jul 23, 2009)

para que llevarlo al hospital por atarantado le paso no spero ni que le respondieran cuando tenia la resistencia en la mano mas me da lastima la resistencia en las manos donde cayo.... jajaajjajajajjjaja


----------



## Nimer (Jul 24, 2009)

Creo que lo primero que volé, fue a los 12 años, una computadora.


Un compañero del colegio, un día en 6to grado, llega muy contento diciéndome que la tía le regaló una computadora, porque se compró una nueva, y ya no necesitaba la anterior.
Entonces, se la trajo a la casa, pero la dejaron ahí parada esperando que se conecte sola y funcionase como si nada.. Por eso mi compañero acude a mí, diciéndome que quiere que se la conecte para usarla.. 
Perfecto, vamos a la casa.. Estábamos por probarla en el sótano del edificio, para ver si funcionaba.. Con la espectativa en los ojos, antes de conectar tensión revisé las conexiones, estaba todo bien, no había forma de errar.. 
Pero en la fuente encontré un interruptor que decía 110v / 220v.. Vivo en Argentina, y acá tenemos 220v... Yo cuando ví este interruptor (era el primero que veía en mi vida), pensé: "Lo pongo en 110v, y si no funciona, se LO SUBO a 220v."

Porque claro, mi pensamiento era: Ese interruptor decide cuanta tension va a recibir la PC.. Entonces si recibe menos, no va a pasar nada, pensaba. Y en caso de que no pase nada, entonces sólo resta ponerle 220v.

Perfecto.. Lo pongo en 110v, y le doy tensión. 
Esta fuente también tenía una ficha hembra para alimentar el monitor también.. Así que con todo conectado, le metí tensión.
La prendí, prendí el monitor, y todo perfecto.. Me mostró el modelo de la placa de video.. Se puso a contar la memoria ram.... Y en medio de la cuenta de numeritos, se borra la imagen, y hace...

PLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAFFFFFFFFFFFFFF

humo negro de la fuente, un olor tremendamente horrible que daba asco respirar.. Ahí supe que el 110 o 220 no era la tension que iba a consumir, sino el primario que va a utilizar la fuente.
En fín, mi compañero tenía SU PRIMER PC, y yo fui, y se la hice pedazos.

Él, descontento, no me culpó, y pensó que simplemente se rompió... Le compré el disco rígido, la disquetera, y un transformador de 110v, todo a $6. ^^
La disquetera la sigo usando hasta el día de hoy.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 24, 2009)

Muy buena anecdota compañero Nimer, menos mal que no exploto tu compañero tambien...pero contra Ti. 

Saludos.


----------



## ls2k (Jul 24, 2009)

jajajaajaj seria mejor que alguien posteara "yo NO queme una fuente de pc"


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Jul 24, 2009)

Saludos compañeros, y siguiendo con las metidas de pata le comento que tengo desde hace años un TV Coby blanco y negro 5" de esos que son todo a mil, bueno el TV se dejó de escuchar hace como un año y lo tenía guardado hasta que mi hermana ayer me trajo otro igual pero este se escuchaba y no se veía (todo lo contrario al mio), bueno pensé con estos 2 armo uno y listo  , resulta que intercambié los integrados para ver si el problema continuaba y adivinen que?

AHORA NO SE ESCUCHAN NI SE VEN NINGUNO DE LOS DOS!      

PD: Después de revisar bien las 2 placas me dí cuenta que no eran iguales....  ops:


----------



## algp (Jul 24, 2009)

No fue el primero... pero fue uno de los que me hizo sentir peor... revisando una falla en una maquina filmadora ( de esas caras danesas ) estaba tratando de medir tension de salida en un modulo. A veces solia cubrir la punta del multimetro con cinta aislante, dejando solo un pequeño punto en la punta ( para evitar cortos ). Por apuro ( servicio de garantia fuera de horario ) no lo hice esa vez. La punta del multimetro se resbalo por ahi por la placa de circuito.
Vi una pequeña chispita. Casi inmediatamente despues vi un poco de humo salir del modulo ese.
Apaque inmediatamente la maquina. Luego de eso la maquina no podia prender mas. En el modulo habia un CI que se daño haciendo corto en la fuente de alimentacion. Lo retire y la maquina pudo prender.
Afortunadamente la maquina tenia varios modulos identicos y pude hacer funcionar la maquina poniendo el modulo en otra posicion en la que no se usaba esa salida.

Luego, al dia sgte a buscar el CI...


----------



## saúl bertel (Jul 24, 2009)

lo que me pasó a mi fué mas espectacular..
imaginense que puse en la tarea de instalar un suiche para un abanico de mi hmno ya que prendia directo y de buen tipo (que me destaco por eso) quise hacerle el favor para que cuando el viniera quedara impresionado. yo vine y me fije en otro(suiche el del foco de la cocina) y vi que de el salian dos cables, bueno tome los dos cables del abnico, los enrosqué en los trnillos del suiche y cuando pulsé el interruptor.....ya saben lo que pasó un tremendo chisponaso que casi que me voy para el baño(===).......gracias a Dios no me pasó nada ni a mi casa tampoco ya que logre volverlo a pulsar..... de alli aprendí que los dos cables que llegan al suiche en realidad no son dos sino uno..............


----------



## electrodan (Jul 25, 2009)

Seguro, no hay que meter mano donde uno no tiene ni idea (seguro ahora aparece Fernandob y le encuentra algún extraño significado a la frase ).


----------



## fernandob (Jul 25, 2009)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> Seguro, no hay que meter mano donde uno no tiene ni idea (seguro ahora aparece Fernandob y le encuentra algún extraño significado a la frase ).



electrodan, ya hoy teng el tema de "cosas extrañas " por el piso ...............

a quien este en Argentina, buenos aires:

me puse a ver tranquilo, viernes  ala noche la tele:
viernes de terror .
una peli de las que me gustan.
el tipo en un "accidente ...casi" mato a la mujer, la quemo viva.........el tipo medico .
bueno, la mina en coma, pero cada vez que moria el fantasma aatacaba .
en el hospital la revivian y no jodia mas..........
bueno, terror, truculento ........unas tetas de sueño tenia la mina.

el asunto es que al final se cuelga la pelicula.
espero ..........
y los titulso de lso que la hicieron.

el tipo volvia  ala casa luego de matar a otra tetona y de que su esposa haya muerto 100% ..no se que miercoles se iba a encontrar en la casa........se colgo la pelicula y fin.

solo falto un cartel de :
"feliz dia de lso inocentes" .

asi que hoy tod me parece ameno y feliz.
salvo el tremendo pelot......que paso esa pelicula que me hizo comer 1 hora para quedarme con las ganas de el final.

   :evil:


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 25, 2009)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> *Seguro, no hay que meter mano donde uno no tiene ni idea* (seguro ahora aparece Fernandob y le encuentra algún extraño significado a la frase ).



Me recuerda una historia con la vecina  

Ahhhh, la vecina.


----------



## sergio2981 (Jul 25, 2009)

Aquí les cuento una que me paso ............. 

cuando estaba en una de mis practicas aun estudiante trabaje en una empresa que se encargaba de la reparación de UPS y yo estaba con una racha de reparaciones que me creía un     equipo que llegaba lo reparaba y       pero eran equipos de potencias de 1/2 KVA pero un día llega uno de 5 KVA y cual chapulín colorado    bueno dije que no cunda el pánico  yo lo reparo    .

y yo estaba acostumbrado a reparar equipos que tenían 2 o tan solo 1 batería de 6v , pero este tenia 24 de 12v cada una entonces procedí a desmotar la batería  por que se encontraban descargadas, para su reemplazo  de baterías ese era toda la chamba  el equipo estaba en perfecto estado y provenía de una minera del país por garantía de baterías al querer desmontarlas uno de los terminales choca con el chasis del equipo se escucho un pequeñísimo chispazo en otras palabras solo un chick y yo     que abra pasado bueno ...........arme el equipo y dije a enchufar esta cochinada para probarlo...............................................................................


después de ese comentario creo que el equipo se resintió y se molesto con migo, por que me quiso decir mis verdades ooo quiso celebrar con migo al armarlo por que me hizo una demostración de fuegos pirotécnicos la verdad espectacular que yo me quede                        se volaron 12 mosfet sin contar integrados y resistencias ........pero ahí no acaba esto me paso a las 8 de la mañana, medio día llega la persona que me supervisaba estaba de paso por que de nuevo tenia que salir para hacer trabajos fuera de la empresa y con rostro de    :evil: me pregunta que paso le explique     que no lo hice a propósito  y el me dice bueno puedes repararlo le dije lo de los mosfet y el saco 12 mofet de otro código y me dice ponle estos y me avisas chau y se fue termino de soldarlo a las 3 de la tarde tratando de buscar otra falla o talvez otro componente quemado por que la verdad ya no quería vivir esa experiencia tan espectacular desde las 3:30 hasta las 7:00 pm estaba con la gran filosofía lo prendo o no lo prendo, lo prendo o no lo prendo y hasta que alas 7:32 para ser exacto por que hasta hora no me puedo olvidar prendí el equipo y comenzó a trabajar  le hice algunas pruebas y funciono me olvide decirles que la salida era alas 6:30 pm pero ya ven no me quise ir creo que por miedo..............    cuando llega mi supervisor a las 7:30 en punto  me dice que fue y yo le digo tragando saliva  para que pase los huv................. Ya funciono y esta todo ok y  saben que me dijo el jijuna........ mmmm ósea que si les hace los mosfet que te di por que la verdad yo pensaba que no le harían, eran los únicos que tenia por eso te los di casi me le abalanzo pero quedo una moraleja ante todo esto.



Nunca te pongas nervioso ante un problema y trata de siempre mantener la calma para poder encontrar las respuestas al problema..


pero creo que el mas importante  es nunca camines sobre las nubes aunque sepas volar y menos cuando estés aprendiendo por que la caída puede ser fatal.


o mejor la ideologia del mago o bien la arreglas o bien la cago (nadie del foro solo la palabra)          cuidense y que todo le salga bien.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 25, 2009)

no sergio, la moraleja es:

no seas salame, no le digas a tu jefe que VOS hiciste la macana.

cuando te dejan un equipo :
1--- espera estar solo y tranquilo.
2 --- antes de conectarlo abri las ventanas y pone la ventilacion y verifica que tengas a mano el desodorante de ambientes **.
3--- proba siempre con proteccion , fusible o serie.
4---si quemaste algo grossso ventila bien,y echa el ** 
5 --- cuando viene tu jefe o quien sea le respondes.
"no , no anda, ...al fin...por eso lo trajeron ...no ? 
con tu mejor cara de aqui no paso nada, yo no fui y es asi la cosa.
6--- mira, por lo que probe casi seguro que hay cosas quemadas...........o sino, si la cosa es visible o te vieron " che ..por que no me avisaron , esto estaba en corto ! que gente esta ! "  



yo JAMAS hice una macana, nunca abri algo y salieron todos lso resortes volando para cualquier parte.  
en mi vida queme nada.  
jamas me equivoque al rearmar nada.
 

el secreto no esta en No hacer la macana.........el secreto esta en que no te descubran   

y si bien pareceria una broma lo que pongo, o una picardia no es asi.
cuando alguien te da algo para que repares te esta dando el problema, te esta pasando un tema que el no sabe /puede reparar , para que vos lo hagas.
al abrir un equipo tendras que sortear lso distintos problemas , lso mismos que se encontrara cualquiera.
el cliente muchas veces quiere que  (o supone que ) "uno se hace responsable", pero no es tan asi y es una discusion ente seres humanos interminable.
si yo no solo tengo que reparar algo , sino que ademas debo hacerme cargo de cualquier sorpresa oculta, sea lo que sea , cualquier problema oculto algo mal debido al aparato o a la mala suerte o a mi inexperiencia........entonces debria cobrarle a todo el mundo el doble, para cubrirme de ess situaciones ................. 

*el cliente quiere que uno cobre lo justo , el repuestito y el ratito que uno trabajo.*
quiere que seas experto en dicho equipo, casi service oficial , pero cobres como "el amigo aficionado" .

en fin, cada quien ve su parte y uno debe aprender a ser profesional pero tambien a defenderse de las sorpresas de la vida y de la gente .


----------



## sergio2981 (Jul 25, 2009)

tu si a

lo tendre en cuenta 


esto me paso por pecar de onesto o de sano


----------



## menduco (Jul 25, 2009)

jajaja  fernandob me hiciste recordar algo, cuando trabaje para un servicio tecnico cerca de casa...

resulta q un persona conocida en el medio de la musica en mendoza llevo al taller un rack lleno de consolas de luz para 380V tenia,mi jefe me dice proba fase por fase y en la que te prende la lampara es porque esta malo el triack (un procedimiento facil para estos tipos de equipos)... la cuestion es q era imposible probarlo sujentando los cables a una bornera o soldarlos a la placa.... asi q tenia q hacerlo a mano cuidando de no puentear las fases, ya q estaba trabajando con 220V

estaba solo y con un cagazo de aquellos, en la habitacion de al lado estaba otro empleado y justo cuando esto por probar aparece y me preg lo q estaba haciendo... yo muy pelotudo me pongo a esplicarle agarrando los cables con la mano y le digo:

-"no nada solo estaba por probar estos cables aca y ..." pfsdfsdgedfgdfgdsdssssssssssssfffffff

un explosion de cagarse! se apagaron 6 televisores y la luz de medio taller, el niñito puenteo los cables con la masa del rack.. fundi pero orrible el aluminio del rack jajaja e hice volar el tomacorriente de ese sector ya q no habia proteccion por suerte los teles se salvaron .... yo estaba palido y me compañero tambien ... al ratito llego mi jefe y me pregunto q era lo q pasaba y le mande un chamullo de aquellos y cuando me pregunto por el equipo, le dije (yo muy piola) q no tube tiempo de verlo jaja
previamente hice los pasos de ventilar limpiar la zona de los fogonazos jaja no deje ni una huella

q flor de susto q me pegue jaja


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 26, 2009)

Me estai asustando, que esta semana voy a llevar al servicio técnico un reproductor de CD para DJ


----------



## menduco (Jul 26, 2009)

jajaja no amigo con esos equipos no hay problemas quedate tranquilo lo que si te recomiendo es que antes de llevarlo al service lo abras a tu equipo, hacele pequeñas marcas a la placa ya que existen muchos servicios tecnicos que la verdad son muy ladrones y te cambian placas, laser o lo que venga por componentes de menor calidad y vos ni te enteras


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 26, 2009)

siii? no lo sabia


----------



## menduco (Jul 26, 2009)

seeep eso es un mundo a parte jaja no te digo que todos los service son asi,nada mas que hay que tener precaucion con los equipos porque hay mucha gente viva en la calle y por lo menos a mi, me gusta cuidar lo que es mio jajaja


----------



## poroto2009 (Jul 26, 2009)

Hola arme mi primer plaqueta un puente H, agarre y puse tosoa los transistores como si la base estaba siempre en el medio = al proteus

conclusion rompi todoooo un desastre , asi se aprende ahora antes de conetar algo me bajo el datasheet

Abrazo


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Jul 26, 2009)

> cuando te dejan un equipo :
> 1--- espera estar solo y tranquilo.
> 2 --- antes de conectarlo abri las ventanas y pone la ventilacion y verifica que tengas a mano el desodorante de ambientes **.
> 3--- proba siempre con proteccion , fusible o serie.
> ...


yo  no me dedico a reparar pero quiza esto les sirva de guia...


----------



## electrodan (Jul 26, 2009)

No puedo ver la presentación.


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Jul 26, 2009)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> No puedo ver la presentación.


Proba abrir el power point y despues desde el programa abrí la presentación.


----------



## electrodan (Jul 26, 2009)

Seguramente es que uso GNU/Linux.  Tendría que descargar el unrar.


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Jul 26, 2009)

aaaa el eterno probema de la incompatibilidad...no se que soluciones hay


----------



## Nimer (Jul 26, 2009)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> Seguramente es que uso GNU/Linux.  Tendría que descargar el unrar.



http://evince.softonic.com/linux

Ese programa promete permitir ver presentaciones PPS y otra cantidad de formatos.


Por cierto, muy buena la guía de solución de problemas. Jajaja.


----------



## julitop (Jul 30, 2009)

Recuerdo mi primer desastre yo tenia 13 años estaba en una pista de scaletrix, armando una fuente para la pista. Yo habia hecho una fuente con unos 317 y unos cuantos 2n3055. Estaba toda hecha para utilizar como grande, un transformador de 15 v, es decir los todos los capacitores no superaban los 25v. El dueño de la pìsta me dijo que de paso le probara en esa fuente un trasnformador que el me habia dicho era de 12v, (el grave error que cometi fue no probarlo por si solo) Lo puse en la fuente y WAAW.. andaba fenomenal, un lujo, es mas, dabamos por hecho que con esa fuente nos ibamos a divertir y de lo lindo..... de repentee PPPUUUUUMM revientan todos los capacitores y uno de ellos me impacta en la cabeza: arriba del ojo derecho casi a la altura de la sien. Habia pasado que el transformador era de 24v....  aun recuerdo el dolor del impacto del capacitor, fue como una trompada.  Desde ese momento, cada vez que hago alguna prueba uso anteojos de seguridad   
saludos!


----------



## menduco (Jul 30, 2009)

eso si que fue un verdadero desastre electónico! te dejo alguna marca?


----------



## julitop (Jul 30, 2009)

sisi. el capacitor que me pego fue uno chico  de 22uf 25v, pero me pego con su parte superior digamos, o sea me quedo la marca redonda del capacitor, aun se nota una pequeña marca.... despues de todo ya pasaron casi 5 años


----------



## menduco (Jul 30, 2009)

La verdad que tuviste mucha suerte de no perder un ojo ! fue una gran experiencia para vos... y para nosotros también

saludos


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 30, 2009)

y que dijo el dueño del transformador de 24V? se enfadó?


----------



## julitop (Jul 30, 2009)

Mi ojo derecho no se salvo de una... tuve conjuntivitis quimica (jamas recarguen pilas comunes y se acerquen a ellas  ) me clavaron una lapicera, por lo que tuve una ulcera, me cortaron la cornea con una hoja de papel.. y sin contar todas las veces q se me metieron virutas metalicas. Por suerte se salvo del capacitor!  
no obstante veo bien   


Al transformador no le paso nada... y el dueño se estaba riendo de mi


----------



## jorger (Jul 30, 2009)

julitop dijo:
			
		

> .....me cortaron la cornea con una hoja de papel.. y sin contar todas las veces q se me metieron virutas metalicas....
> ...no obstante veo bien   .......



Ufff eso tuvo que doler!.Una pregunta,como te metieron virutas metálicas en el ojo?  
Que suerte que veas bien con ese ojo    

Un saludo!.


----------



## julitop (Jul 30, 2009)

yo habia terminado de cortar una pieza de aluminio sobre ellas quedaron virutas. Acerque mi mirada a ella sobre la mesa para ver al detalle como estaba. Fue en ese momento cuando un amigo tambien se acerco y dijo: -como podes ver con todas esas virutas! y sopló.....   
El resto imaginenlo...


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 30, 2009)

julitop dijo:
			
		

> Mi ojo derecho no se salvo de una... tuve conjuntivitis quimica (jamas recarguen pilas comunes y se acerquen a ellas  ) me clavaron una lapicera, por lo que tuve una ulcera, me cortaron la cornea con una hoja de papel.. y sin contar todas las veces q se me metieron virutas metalicas. Por suerte se salvo del capacitor!
> no obstante veo bien



Joer, veterano de gerra!


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 30, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:
			
		

> julitop dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero el ojo... no julitop


----------



## julitop (Jul 30, 2009)

y lo peor  es que veo mejor por ese ojo que por el otro


----------



## menduco (Jul 30, 2009)

por dios no puedo creer todas las desgracias que has tenido que pasar ! es increible jojoooojo

saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 30, 2009)

A eso es lo que le llamo tener "suerte electronica".


----------



## Gonz147 (Jul 30, 2009)

uhh pobre ojito!

bueno mi primer fiasco fue con un amigo, quisimos hacer un amplificador de 100 + 100 con los 2n3055, un modelo de rca, no cazábamos una de transistores, y nos mandamos...

Fuimos tan animales que usamos unos transistores viejos quemados y hasta le metimos uno que no era un 2n3055, obviamente ni bien lo enchufamos se quemo todo, y al insistir quemamos un pobre bafle hermoso con un 15" leea impecable de mi tío, cuando salio humito me quería matar!

me han explotado capas también, flor de ca**so me pegue, explotan fuerte che!

saludos


----------



## julitop (Jul 31, 2009)

> me han explotado capas también, flor de ca**so me pegue, explotan fuerte che!
> 
> saludos



Pero no te pego ninguno en la cara no¿?  
jaja

Pobre el bafle leea... yo que tu tio te apuñalo ahi nomas   [/quote]


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Jul 31, 2009)

Uff mi hermano la has pasado peor que el coyote del correcaminos....


----------



## julitop (Jul 31, 2009)

creo que tendria que abir un tema nuevo para contar de todos los accidentes que sufri...  no me creerian


----------



## Gonz147 (Jul 31, 2009)

julitop dijo:
			
		

> Pobre el bafle leea... yo que tu tio te apuñalo ahi nomas


mi tío ni enterado, después de miles de intentos logramos reconstruir la bobina, nunca quedo igual pero por lo menos anda...


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 1, 2009)

Si no has quemado un 2N3055 no eres electronico


----------



## julitop (Ago 2, 2009)

yo diria mas que un 2n3055 un BC548.
Los 3055 son inquemables!


----------



## lucassiglo21 (Ago 2, 2009)

julitop dijo:
			
		

> yo diria mas que un 2n3055 un BC548.
> Los 3055 son inquemables!



Falso!, quemé uno el otro dia, y ni humo ni nada, solo murió el diodo base-colector, por tensión producida por una FEM de un motor de 24v-12A.

que recuerde 3 cosas quemé que hayan sido grosas:
1: en 4 año de la secundaria teníamos una materia que consistía en armar varios circuitos con contactores y encender motores trifasicos, enclavamientos, etc, etc, era divertida, haciamos todas las prácticas en una zona con una termica aparte, por razones obvias, la unica condición era que si bajabas la térmica tenías que traer facturas. asi que en una evaluación tenía que armar un circuito temporizado bastante lioso, y como se acabaron los contactores de 220v(no era el unico en la evaluacion) el profesor (con quien me llevo bastante bien) me dijo: "¿te animas a hacer un sistema mixto con contactores de 24v y 220v? y yo le dije: "Seee", termino de armar todo, y voy y como boludo enchufo todo a 220v, se baja la termica, facturas, etc. por suerte no se quemó la bobina del contactor, por lo que probé de nuevo, enchufando todo a la tensión que va y funcionó bien.

2: una fuentesita con un LM317 parte de un proyecto mas grande, el electrolitico de 2200uF vino marcado al revés(al dia de hoy, es la unica explicacion que encuentro), explotó. Lo cambié por otro y listo.

3: hace un mes y medio, en el colegio estamos armando una silla de ruedas electrica, yo y un amigo estamos a cargo de la parte electrónica, los motores son esos de 24v-12A que dije arriba y se maneja con un joystick, lleva un pic16f88, varias compuertas de proteccion, 8 mosfets de potencia, como 25 transistores de señal, etcetc.
armo todo con un motor de lectora de cd para probar si anda la lógica y si, todo bien. hasta que conecto el motor grande:
1 conector destruido, los 8 mosfets quemados, el microcontrolador murió, las compuertas también, y algunos transistores de señal.
parece que no consideré la los picos de alta tensión que genera el motor cuando arranca y frena, por lo que los mosfets se pincharon(to220, se partieron), el pico entró a la alimentación y a las señales de control de los mosfets a través de los transistores de señal y compuertas, en resumen: un desastre.
ahora estamos tratando de conseguir la plata pata comprar todo de nuevo(y poner unos diodos de proteccion para los mosfets)


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 2, 2009)

lucassiglo21 dijo:
			
		

> julitop dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Me encantan los circuitos con contacotres!

YouTube - Pulsa el primero - Speed play


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 2, 2009)

Esos si que son desastres. Y yo que me quejo cuando quemo un led.

Saludos.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 2, 2009)

jajaja


----------



## lucassiglo21 (Ago 2, 2009)

Buenisimo!
EDIT: no les dije, pero la silla de ruedas está financiada por YPF, pero los que empezaron el proyecto se gastaron toda la plata y ahora no sabemos que hacer.


----------



## julitop (Ago 2, 2009)

> EDIT: no les dije, pero la silla de ruedas está financiada por YPF, pero los que empezaron el proyecto se gastaron toda la plata y ahora no sabemos que hacer.



Pensaron en cambiarse de nombre y huir?


----------



## alexus (Ago 2, 2009)

yo tambien amo los "megacircuitos" con contactores!

lo que comento no fue desastre, fue una especie de broma que le hicimos al clasico "compañero nuevo".

vieron esas cajas de herramientas (adjunto foto), que tienen las trabas de plastico?

bueno, la cosa fue asi, agarramos dos condensadores de 50uf, y los pusimos en paralelo, lo acomodamos dentro de la caja, y en una de las trabas le pusimos los dos cables y los cargamos, pero con todo el montaje armado. la caja quedo encima de la mesa, el compañero andaba tomando mediciones.

entonces le dejamos un martillo fuera, y nos fuimos para el tallersito de electronica que esta al lado del de electricidad, como soy malo para las bromas, empiezo a llorar de la risa, me sucuche, entonces el oficial le dijo, te quedo una herramienta fuera.

imaginense como termino...

por lo pronto el "nuevo" transparente del susto.

jajajajajajajajajaja


----------



## lucassiglo21 (Ago 2, 2009)

si, pero quiero terminar la escuela


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 2, 2009)

porcierto, de cuantos voltios eran los condensadores?


----------



## alexus (Ago 2, 2009)

cargados a 110!

jejejejejeje         

me habia olvidado de la foto!


----------



## burren (Ago 2, 2009)

jajajaja e leido y sss varios pero el mio si me pase eso fue como a los 15 años y fue con una bombilla un dia estaba probando cosas que habia visto tuve por suerte probar un capacitor no electrolitico el cual conecte a la red 120v ac y no tuve ningun problema luego tome valor y me dispuse a probar una lampara la cual al conectar hiso un cortazo tamaño estadio      jajajajaja duro un instante y solo termino hasta que una de la patas se fundio       y en ese contacto sigue aun la marca de mi corto.


----------



## lucassiglo21 (Ago 2, 2009)

me hiciste acordar de algo, en la escuela, el año pasado, cargabamos capacitores y los dejabamos arriba de la mesa a ver quien lo agarraba(no de mucha capacidad, no hacia nada), ja. 
Lo peor es que la idea nos la sugirio un profesor.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 2, 2009)

pero de cuantos volts?


----------



## alexus (Ago 2, 2009)

o sino, metimos clavos en una silla de las de plastico y con el megohmetro, de ese qeu se le da manija, dabamos patadas a todo aquel que posara sus pompas en la silla. jajajaja


----------



## julitop (Ago 2, 2009)

seguramente con la tension de linea, recuendo tambien hacer eso con los capacitores de poliester de 0.047uf 470v.. sacudian de lo lindo esos


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 2, 2009)

Pues yo he visto condensadores de arranque de 30uF/400V
como `para andar por ahi


----------



## julitop (Ago 2, 2009)

sisisi! yo tengo unos cuantos de 470 uf 400v, 220 uf 400v, y demas. jamas los probe, pero deben ser asesinos.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 2, 2009)

a si, esos que vienen en las teles, pero los que yo digo son no polarizados.
asustan de grandes


----------



## Nimer (Ago 2, 2009)

Sirven de filtrado los capacitores que traen las fuentes de pc? Hoy a la mañana desarmé una y rescaté dos capacitores de 200v, de 220uF... Son capacitores electrolíticos como cualquiera, no? 
Son chicos de capacidad, pero son grandes físicamente..


----------



## julitop (Ago 2, 2009)

son capacitores comunes y corrientes, solo que tienen un alto voltaje de trabajo pero baja capacidad. Ambas cualidades:voltaje y capacidad son proporcionales al tamaño del capacitor.
Estos capacitores para filtrado de la etapa de salida de una fuente son algo chicos de capacidad. (para una fuente de 1 amp por lo menos necesitas al menos 2200 uf, y me parece que me quedo corto)


----------



## lucassiglo21 (Ago 2, 2009)

311v, 100nF lo cargbamos con la linea.
despues, jodiendo un poco mas, cargabamos los de fuentes de pc, llegando a poner 3 en serie, pero eso ya no los descargabamos en gente(excepto una oportunidad cuando le lanzaron bombitas de agua a mi amigo, pero eso es otra historia)


----------



## Takamatsu (Ago 2, 2009)

Bueno, no es desastre pero si les interesa una travesura de un adolescente....

Uní R - S - T de 220 Vac con cable 14 AWG, de un banco de trabajo en mi colegio cuando pelao y luego un amigo conecto la red; que berraquera nunca he visto un fogonazo tan tremendo, parecia tener un rayo dentro del salon. Luego Los profes de los demas laboratorios comenzaron a buscar el culpable y bueno facil le hechamos la  culpa a los chinos del salon de al lado pues eran de un curzo mas bajo.

Ja, Ja , Ja bueno la alegria duro hasta  la reunion de padres de familia. Regaño seguro.


----------



## lucassiglo21 (Ago 2, 2009)

bueno.. eso de acerca al corto mas grande que podes hacer con una instalacion trifasica.
te felicito


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 3, 2009)

Pero los condensadores de arranque de motores son mucho más grandes que los de las fuentes.
No son electrolíticos. No sé que demonios llevan, pero miden porlomenos 5X10 cm


----------



## alexus (Ago 3, 2009)

son ceramicos creo.

un "navo" que trabajaba donde yo, unio r s t de 380 voltios, el tipo era terrible desprolijo, algo (muy) aragan y con tonalidades gay (usaba tangas).

estabamos armando la instalacion de una bomba de agua fria, y mi otro compañero y yo estabamos con el montaje de la bomba en cuestion, y el individuo en la parte electrica del tablero.

un motor grande, 10hp, imaginense el contactor, la cosa fue que el tipo, en la bornera del motor unio "en estrella" es decir, todos los bornes de un lado unidos, pero, el error fue que metio las fases ahi mismo!

terminamos nuestra parte y como sabiamos con el buey que arabamos le preguntamos, 
fernando quedo eso? 

si si quedo, 

queres que lo revisemos?

no no hace falta.

imaginense el fogonazo que hizo que la tapa del tablero se aboiyo y salio volando!

aparte de haber quedado tosa negra, el contactor fundido, etc.

asi le fue, mejor dicho, lo fueron...


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 4, 2009)

Jajaja

El año pasado en mi colegio, teníamos una asignatura que era tecnología, yal final davamos electrónica, y el profesor no tenia ni idea, y disño el mismo lo que iríamos ha hacer, y en vez de darnos
ell esquema nos dio un dibujo del protoboard terminado, y los transistores eran un circulo y no se distinguían las patas, y era porque no sabía como tenía que ir conectado!   

Pero bueno, yo le hice a todos mis compañeros el circuito a cambio de que luego me dieran las piezas (eran de cada uno, no del colegio) me quedé con veinte protoboards


----------



## lucassiglo21 (Ago 4, 2009)

Te dieron el protoboard? jajaja


----------



## alexus (Ago 4, 2009)

noooooooo!

me imagino lo circuitos y bla maraña de cables que armas!


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 4, 2009)

quien yo?


----------



## alexus (Ago 4, 2009)

sip! con tanta tableta de protoboard!


----------



## lucassiglo21 (Ago 4, 2009)

podes armar uno de estos:
http://www.8008chron.com/


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 4, 2009)

lucassiglo21 dijo:
			
		

> podes armar uno de estos:
> http://www.8008chron.com/



  me acorde de la uni cuando nos ponian a armar un sistema minimo en protoboard, todos llegabamos con un portafolio de plastico lleno de protoboards interconectados dentro...  lo metiamos dentro del portafolio para que alguien no nos fuera a arrancar un cable por accidente y todo el circuito fallara...    

Tambien el profesor de TV nos ponia a armar un generador de imagenes con electronica digital, quedaban unas chuladas rellenas de circuitos integrados y aderesadas con medio Kg de Alambre de cobre de colores del #22


----------



## alexus (Ago 4, 2009)

habia que correr los alambre spara ver las cosas!

eso em paso cuando arme el reloj y el voltimetro.


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 4, 2009)

Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> lucassiglo21 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chico3001, no te olvides de los puentes de 30cm.  

Saludos.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 5, 2009)

Por una vez que armé un osciloscopio completo en protoboards ya me vais a decir siempre que armo grandes marañas ?













Hay cosas peores


----------



## lucassiglo21 (Ago 5, 2009)

¿que clase de osciloscopio?¿tenes el esquematico?


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 5, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:
			
		

> Por una vez que armé un osciloscopio completo en protoboards ya me vais a decir siempre que armo grandes marañas ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  Si fuera una Bomba los del escuadron antibombas estarian en un muy buen dilema


----------



## lucassiglo21 (Ago 5, 2009)

cortá todos los cables rojos, principalmente el que viene de la fuente.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 5, 2009)

Cual viene de la fuente?


----------



## lucassiglo21 (Ago 5, 2009)

DDD


----------



## jorger (Ago 5, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:
			
		

> Jajaja
> 
> El año pasado en mi colegio, teníamos una asignatura que era tecnología, yal final davamos electrónica, y el profesor no tenia ni idea, y disño el mismo lo que iríamos ha hacer, y en vez de darnos
> ell esquema nos dio un dibujo del protoboard terminado, y los transistores eran un circulo y no se distinguían las patas, y era porque no sabía como tenía que ir conectado!
> ...



Bufff jajaja,
Aqui aunque el profesor que me da todos los años sabe bien del tema (icluso ya me dio un par de protoboards,entre otras cosas jeje), electrónica se da muy poco.Fíjate,si en 4º de ESO (es el curso que terminé este año) empezamos a dar electrónica y nisiquiera hicimos un examen   

Me acuerdo de la mayoría de los compañeros,que no tenían ni idea de nada,y se ponían chulos creyéndose los mejores encendiendo una bombilla con una pila delante de las chicas como diciendo: ''mira lo que hago'' D,yo me aguantaba de la risa como podía, enserio   
yo mientras me reía me decía a mi mismo:''chaval,si trajese las cosas que hago en casa,
pronto te iba a quedar mal jejeje   ''   

Luego estaba otro intentado hacer funcionar un motor de juguete poniendo *uno* de los polos de la pila al eje de éste ...    

Vamos,en mi clase había de todo ajajaja

Por cierto,cual era ese circuito que tuviste que hacerle a tus compañeros?


Un saludo!.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 5, 2009)

Tio! justo acabé 3º de la ESO y EXACTAMENTE tu misma situación!

Nuestro circuito era una especie de oscilador que se suponía que tenía que ir subiendo de tono.
Ninguno funcionó, menos el mio que le puse un 555 y una perilla (jeje)

De todas formas en mi clase me conocen como un friki de la electronica, principalmente porque me han visto debujar esto en clase:


----------



## Guest (Ago 5, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:
			
		

> De todas formas en mi clase me conocen como un friki de la electronica, principalmente porque me han visto debujar esto en clase:



Y que se supone que es eso? digo yo que sera algo que se te ocurrio,porque solo se ven lineas paca y lineas palla.





			
				jorger dijo:
			
		

> Bufff jajaja,
> Aqui aunque el profesor que me da todos los años sabe bien del tema (icluso ya me dio un par de protoboards,entre otras cosas jeje), electrónica se da muy poco.Fíjate,si en 4º de ESO (es el curso que terminé este año) empezamos a dar electrónica y nisiquiera hicimos un examen Crying or Very sad
> 
> Me acuerdo de la mayoría de los compañeros,que no tenían ni idea de nada,y se ponían chulos creyéndose los mejores encendiendo una bombilla con una pila delante de las chicas como diciendo: ''mira lo que hago'' D,yo me aguantaba de la risa como podía, enserio Laughing
> ...




Eres igual que yo,acabo de terminar 4º de eso,creo que no hemos dado casi nada de electronica,mas que nada porque el profesor no tiene ni pajolera idea,si te cuento la burra de cosas que dijo a lo largo del curso,,,bff,esque parecia increible.

Pues los demas de mi clase eran igual,no tenian ni idea,al final de curso hizimos un proyecto de un robot que no se cae de la mesa,tenia un par de reles,2 transistores y finales de carrera..

Pues creo que ninguno de los grupos se quedo sin preguntarme que como iba esto y lo otro y asta a algunos me costo pintarle la placa porque no sabian para nada.

Y menos mal que no habia casi nada de zagalas en mi clase,estabamos solo 9 en tecnologia.

saludos

PD: peazo post


----------



## jorger (Ago 5, 2009)

No se qué decir,me dejas sin palabras con ese esquema   .
Menudo apaño con el oscilador jejeje
Nosotros lo único que hicimos fue un triste circuito sensible al tacto  :evil: 
Se supone que tendríamos que hacer cosas más avanzadas que eso,pero nada.
Es deprimente,y me bajó mucho la moral   

A mí algunos me conocen como informaciónrmático,electrónico..incluso hacker (no se por qué   )..pero casi siempre me llaman por mi apellido..
EDITO:Hellfull,justo cuando iba a responder a elosciloscopio aparece tu mensaje   
Tu por lo menos hiciste un robot,pero nosotros....como ya digo:Es deprimente.
Un saludo!.


----------



## Guest (Ago 5, 2009)

Tenias un libro que se llamaba tecnologia 4º de eso de santillana ?

Creo que esa editorial era el del mio,era la portada blanca y luego por detro creo que a las primeras paginas tenia una tabla de resistencias y el primer tema era de electrnica basica.Mas adelante eran programacion y tipos que habia.

Por aqui por electronico pocos me conocen,mis amigos y poco mas,pero por informaciónrmatico y chapuzas,creo que casi todo mi pueblo.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 5, 2009)

Es lo mismo en todos los institutos: uno que sabe, 40 que no y un profesor que no tiene ni pajolera.
En dias de crisis he llegado a montar 12 coches solares EN UNA CLASE.

Y bueno, contestandoos a los dos, el adjunto de mi anterior mensaje, no es ni mas ni menos, que el esquema del que probablemente sea mi mejor invento: EL PULSA EL PRIMERO:

YouTube - Pulsa el primero - Speed play


----------



## Guest (Ago 5, 2009)

Y eso es todo el esquema follon ese que habia antes...PFFF como para hacer eso...

Pero se ve interesante.


----------



## jorger (Ago 5, 2009)

Hellfull:
Sí,justo ese libro,la portada era blanca ''dibujada'' con un 9 a base de robots de juguete,no?
El segundo tema si no mal recuerdo era el de las puertas lógicas...
Que casualidad   .

Elosciloscopio:
Ahora veo el video,os adelantais los 2 y no puedo escribir con tranquilidad a hellful porque te adelantas tu y al revés     

Un saludo!.


----------



## jorger (Ago 5, 2009)

Madre mia elosciloscopio,como pudiste hacer todo eso?.Te felicito!   
Está interesante,pero también un pelín complicado me parece a mi   .
Un saludo!.


----------



## lucassiglo21 (Ago 5, 2009)

yo voy a un colegio técnico(secundaria), tenemos electricidad, en 1º,2º,3º, y despues tenemos electronica 4º,5º y 6º, junto con un monton de materias extra, como teoria de circuitos, arquitectura y programacion de microcontroladores, taller de plc, taller de maquinas electricas, taller de arranque de motores, sistemas de control, y un par mas que no recuerdo, aprendes un monton, aparte los profesores son muy buenos.

igualmente soy reconocido como el loco de la electronica del curso, y un amigo mio es el loco de la programacion del curso.


----------



## lucassiglo21 (Ago 5, 2009)

por cierto..¿que hace la locura de reles?


----------



## alexus (Ago 5, 2009)

la locura de reles, es el juego ese de "gana el que pulsa primero", un juego de reflejos.

yo solia hacer bueno pesos diseñando los proyectos de los demas, que por supuesto no casaban una!


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 6, 2009)

jejejeje.
Ben el juego, como bien ha dichi alexus, es un juego, en el que gana el primer jugador que aprieta el mando, después de sonar una sirena, si aprietas antes se enciende una luz roja, y el numero del jugador que ha ganado aparece en un dislplay de 7 segmentos.

En realidad es muy sencillo, pero neceita muhos contactores (unos 40), para sustituir a los transistores.
Y os digo que si ubiera tenido mas, le habría añadido prestaciones..
Me jor que no os hable del pelador de plátanos..  


Volviendo al tema.

Este curso, hace muy poco, nos cambiaron a nuestro estupido profesor, por otra, que sabia la mitad 
(si es posible), pero le dio por ordenar el taller, y desmontó todos los proyectos antiguos, y tiró muchas de las piezas. De allí saqué algunos protoboards.


----------



## jorger (Ago 6, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:
			
		

> ...En realidad es muy sencillo...



No lo parece   .



			
				elosciloscopio dijo:
			
		

> Me jor que no os hable del pelador de plátanos..


Cómo hiciste un pelador de plátanos? O.O



			
				elosciloscopio dijo:
			
		

> Volviendo al tema.
> 
> Este curso, hace muy poco, nos cambiaron a nuestro estupido profesor, por otra, que sabia la mitad
> (si es posible), pero le dio por ordenar el taller, y desmontó todos los proyectos antiguos, y tiró muchas de las piezas. De allí saqué algunos protoboards.



jejeje,eres como yo,aunque yo pido permiso al profe.Al final de curso me dio un balasto de esos que se conectan a la red pero que funcionan con baterías.

Me explicó que aunque el material que no servía para nada y que lo iban a tirar,no te lo podías llevar,ti te pillaba alguien,multa.Y que hay que pagar lo que te llevas.   .Pero a mí me lo dio,junto a las 2 protos jejeje

Un saludo!.


----------



## pabloc16 (Ago 6, 2009)

Si bien no fue electronico sino electrico, mi primer desastre fue a los 12 años creo...En ese momento no habia nigun tipo de proteccion electrica en mi casa (lease llave termica ni interruptor diferencial) y queria arreglar una extensión de cable.
Cuando la conecte desde el extremo de la misma empezo a salir una lluvia de chispas de por lo menos 50 cm de largo! la verdad tengo mucha suerte por que casi me quemo la cara. ese dia aprendi mucho sobre seguridad electrica!


----------



## kaká_2008 (Ago 6, 2009)

jajaja no me quiero acordar pero boee..jaaaja
cuando entre a 8vo(12años) teniamos que hacer un experimento para fisica quimica..y con mi compañero decidimos hacer un semaforo,nose realmente que hicimos porque no sabiamos nada..
boe la cosa es que decidimos enchufarlo a 220V 
y pfffffffffffff al carajo el disyuntor..jajajaja
tambien una vez enchufe a 220 un walkman..jajajaja y otra vez a al carajo el disyuntor...

jjajajaaa  me gustan los 220V me parece jajaja

saludos!


----------



## ls2k (Ago 6, 2009)

jjeejej yo estoy cursando 1 año de un tecnico de electronica y me dicen el "rucio loco" nose porque será..... en sistemas digitales y analogia les hago los circuitos a los otros y cuando los muestran me dan los componentes, del teller botan cualquier cosa que creen que no sirve, el otro dia me lleve un transformador de 30+30 que taba tirado en la basura!....ademas de como unas 5 fuentes atx que me he traido a casa, una ups unos protos, reles transistores que andan sueltos, de rrepente le pido integrados al profe y me los da... ademas de los partidores ballast, hace poco me traje como 3 lm386 que supuestamente nop servian.... porque los alumnos no los podian hacer funcionar, claro estaban haciendo masa con el encapsulado...... en fin cajitas de todo y los profes ni se inmutan no estan ni ahi..... la otra ves me desarme en plena clase de analogica una impresora que andava por ahi le saque los pap y el motor normal.... jejejeejejje mientras no me digan nada me sigo trayendo cosas... tengo la bodega casi llena


----------



## lucassiglo21 (Ago 6, 2009)

en mi colegio no tiran nada, hay uno de mis profesores que es ingeniero electronico, y se guarda todo antes de que yo llegue, en una ocasion habia una empresa que por un tema legal tenían que destruir miles de displays de 4x20 de caracteres y otras cosas, este profesor llegó y consiguió sacarse una buena cantidad, tambien conectores, leds, memorias, etc.
yo llegué tambien, cuando logre que me dieran la direccion, y me llevé 23 displays de esos, 2 pcs medio viejas, una tonelada de teclados, muchas baterias, conectores, leds, etc.
iba a llevarme mas, pero a los 2 dias se entero otra empresa y se llevó lo que quedaba.

hace unos dias escontré un cable que sus extremos parecen integrados, ya le di uso


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 6, 2009)

La idiota que nos han traido le da igual que robemos lo que nos de la gana.
Tiene mayores problemas..


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 6, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:
			
		

> Por una vez que armé un osciloscopio completo en protoboards ya me vais a decir siempre que armo grandes marañas ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y... Funciono?


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 6, 2009)

El osciloscopio?

Si, casi todo, ahora estoy construyendo una base de tiempos con sincronismo, justo lo que  
necesitava


----------



## fernandob (Ago 6, 2009)

y un radar detector de falsos contactos ! ?


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 6, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:
			
		

> El osciloscopio?
> Si, casi todo, ahora estoy construyendo una base de tiempos con sincronismo, justo lo que
> necesitava


Las dos fotos son de sistemas digitales con microprocesador, la primera con un 8088 y la segunda con un 68230. 
Ninguna tiene ni la mas elemental etapa de entrada analogica ni ADC  --> Se le pueden dar muchas aplicaciones *menos* de osciloscopio  -->  Tenes que aprender a mentir...


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ago 6, 2009)

Impresionante el osciloscopio en proto.............por lo menos 14000 horas pelando cables y poniendolos en su lugar.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 7, 2009)

*ESPERAR! GRAN ERROR! ESAS NO SON LAS FOTOS DEL OSCILOSCOPIO!


ESAS FOTOS LAS HE SACADO  DE INTERNET PARA DEMOSTRAROS QUE HAY PROTOBOARDS PEORES QUE LOS MIOS!


ESTE ES ESL PROTO AL QUE ME REFIERO:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about16468.html

O sea, este::::*


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 7, 2009)

Si os he confundido no era mi intensión
perdonadme


----------



## Andrxx (Ago 10, 2009)

voy a contar varias experiencias muy fuertes relacionado con los "chisporrotazos y explosiones" en este caso no es a mí sino fue una experiencia que nos contó nuestro profesor y es que el estudiando eletcróinica estaban haciendo un receptor de am a valvulas, un compañero de la primera fila se equivocó en la polaridad del condensador de filtro de la fuente y al conectarlo reventó pero tan fuerte que llegó la caperuza del condensador desde la 1ª fila hasta la última, la cara del compañero se le quedó negra debido a la explosión pero luego se quitó las gafas y se le quedaron los ojos en blanco, vamos, fue el cachondeo de toda la clase. luego a mí me pasó lo mismo, pero fue con una resistencia que no aguantó la potencia y no reventó, pero empezó a requemarse y lie un pestazo en toda mi casa tremendo y lo mas fuerte es ver como un bd135 revienta, esto fue con un transmisor de am (que luego colgaré) en el que estaba ajustando la resistencia de carga del emisor del bd135 con el circuito en marcha, mira por donde parece ser que con el codo o no se como puse la voltaje de la fuente a mucho más de 12 v y el bd135 reventó, muy fuerte, le salió un piquete, hasta me manchó la uña, de hecho, creo que tengo que tener por ahí el transistor, si lo veo le tiro una foto y la cuelgo para que la veais.


----------



## Zener 007 (Ago 11, 2009)

Buenas a todos. mi anecdota tiene precisamente cortocircuitos MUY COLORIDOS. Todo empezo cerca de una navidad, y, como es costumbres las dichosas luces navideñas no qrian funcionar. contaba yo entonces con 12 años de edad, y cero experiencia con 220v, como quedara bien demostrado. entonces no tuve mejor idea q sacar el ultimo portalamparitas y empalmar sus dos cables entre si. me pegue el susto de mi vida, al igual q mis padres, q solo vieron los chispasos y la oscuridad luego de q saltara la termica.


----------



## yamazaky1984 (Ago 14, 2009)

La semana pasada estaba con un compañero de trabajo revisando una UPS pequeña, no se porqué tenemos ese complejo de conectar primero las cosas...  sin mirar ni revisar previamente el equipo, mi amigo conectó la ups  a la red eléctrica. 

Primero apareció el fuego interno.. podiamos ver a través de los huecos de ventilación como se estaba quemando todo el equipo... en menos de 5 segundos  ya estabamos asustados, cuando la UPS empezó a echar humo  de manera terrible.. ahi nos acordamos del extintor y mi amigo en vez de  dejar el equipo quieto, agarró la UPS y empezó a salir corriedo con ella (para evitar disparar la alarma contra incendios) y pasó de largo por donde estaba el extintor y se fue derecho a la planta de la empresa. En eso se encontró de paso con un operario de la empresa quien en su afan de ayudar le boto encima un baldado de agua al equipo y a mi amigo, apeñas estalló el equipo por dentro y mi amigo, empapado y asustado soltó el equipo.. 

Ya se imaginaran la cara del jefe al ver semejante espectaculo, el tecnico de la empresa empapado y con un equipo vuelto nada...

Pdt :La ups se estropeo al soltarla.


----------



## NTM (Ago 14, 2009)

y lo echaron yamazaky?


----------



## george.manson.69 (Ago 15, 2009)

guau! mejor compro un osciloscopio,...jjejeje....cuanto mas o menos salio contruir ese osciloscopio, ?


----------



## rojewski (Ago 15, 2009)

Hola a todos. Cuando tenia 12 me interesaba mucho la electricidad y la electronica por lo q me decidi a armar un "amplificador" para la señal de tv aerea, q donde vivia no habia cable ni nada de eso. En fin, tome resistencias, condensadores y demas "cositas de esas" (ni idea de la electronica), las amarre con alambre de cobre y las monte con la antena. Pensando "si lo alimento con bastante voltaje, amplifica mas", lo conecte al 220 y al pasar el interruptor Ruasssssss! fuegos artificiales en mi antena! el cable de bajada (75Ohm) en un colorido azul-verdoso. en fin, adios a la antena y a correr de mi papa q venia con la correa! Jajaja, por suerte al TV no le paso nada porque el cable iba conectado a un adaptador 75Ohm/coaxial y este se kemo a tiempo. Ahora por suerte si kemo un transistor 123A como mucho me rio.

P.D: Ser cuidadoso y revisar 2 veces todo y al estar seguros, volver a revisar por 3ra vez, jeje. Adios!


----------



## electrodan (Ago 16, 2009)

Eso fue estúpido.


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 16, 2009)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> Eso fue estúpido.



Es comprensible, el salamin no tenía di idea.

[Ironía]Yo, Al ser tan perfecto, no me pasa ningún accidente electronico.[/Ironía]    

Saludos.


----------



## andyterco (Ago 19, 2009)

Hola a todos si siempre un aprende a través del error, haciendo mi primer fuente conecte el capacitor de 5000 microfaradios a 220. Como resultados papeles de colores por todos lados.


----------



## jorger (Ago 19, 2009)

Y no te paso nada?
Porque si lo tenías en la mano..    :evil:


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 19, 2009)

andyterco dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos si siempre un aprende a través del error, haciendo mi primer fuente conecte el capacitor de 5000 microfaradios a 220. Como resultados papeles de colores por todos lados.



5000? no serían 4700?


----------



## mcrven (Ago 19, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:
			
		

> 5000? no serían 4700?



¿Con 300 µF menos no estalla?

Andaaa...


----------



## fernandob (Ago 19, 2009)

el otro dia me exploto un electrolitico, no me dijo por que explotaba, tampoco sus compañeros me dijeron que se queria suicidar.
no encontre motivos ya que no lo sobreexigi........
en fin........   si fue el o fui yo no se.
pero lo nuestro acabo   

y con una tremenda rabieta explosiva.

lo que si me quedo es que uno en esto de la electronica TIENE QUE USAR ANTEOJOS, aunque sea que sean utiles una vez cada 4 años , pero puede ser la diferencia entre perder un ojo o no.

en lo demas.no importa.........se me fue , lo perdi pero soy un gigolo, tengo un monton mas


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 19, 2009)

jajaja que bueno fernandob


----------



## mendek (Ago 19, 2009)

no se si a alguien le a pasado, puesto que no eh leido todo el tema.
pero a mi una vez cuando recien me anime a meterle mano al regulador de mi computadora, pues lo desarme y no mefije que estaba conectado (todo un nobato) y estaba desoldando los pines de los 120v ac, desolde uno y me distraje y toque el cable con una mano y con la otra la vaquela y claramente vi como conduje el voltaje que se prendio el regulador y empezo a andar como un segundo que me quede pegado. jajajaja


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 19, 2009)

Estabas soldandolo encendido?


----------



## mcrven (Ago 19, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:
			
		

> Estabas soldandolo encendido?



¿Qué crees osciloscopio...? Que eres el único capaz de hacer eso.

Parece que fogoneros somos todos, par lo menos ninguno se queda atrás...

Saludos y buenos chispazos:


----------



## mendek (Ago 19, 2009)

no estaba desoldando y sin querer agarre en serie el circuito pero esq fue la primer cosa que desarme para segun yo componer y vaya susto q me lleve tanto que hasta se me olvido decir q por querer soltarme me cai del banco donde estaba sentado. jajaja
son cosas que uno de principiante a los 11 años no sabe jejeje


----------



## vientozonda (Ago 24, 2009)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en el foro y les cuento que mi primer desastre electrónico sucedió asi: estaba reparando un tv hitachi con fuente basada en el STR45111; yo sin saber lo que hacia intentaba hacer arrancar la fuente cuando el problema era el fly-back y me dispuse a realizar mediciones con un tester analógico (el primero) con el tv encendido; hasta el día de hoy no se que toqué pero solo se que de pronto la fuente se disparó no se a cuantos volts y mi pequeño tester se cocinó y junto a el el filamento del TRC ya que vi de re-ojo como se se ponia blanco y hacia ruido el flyback y solo quería apagarlo desesperadamente mientras el impreso caia en mi mano dándome un zacudón de 320v; y como a todos supongo el color pálido, el sudor en las manos y el nudo en el estómago que sentimos a menudo. Horrible situación + lo del TRC y el cliente después.
Gracias por su tiempo amigos. saludos.


----------



## popue (Ago 29, 2009)

queme mi multimetro soi nuevo en electronica -.-


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 29, 2009)

popue dijo:


> queme mi multimetro soi nuevo en electronica -.-



 es la mejor anecdota que he leido.....


----------



## manowar (Ago 30, 2009)

una vez enchufe un led a una fuente de pc sin resistencia y exploto, fue genial como salto la cupula del led


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 30, 2009)

eso lo tengo que probar.
Yo lo máximo que he conseguido es que se prenda fuego jeje


----------



## vientozonda (Ago 30, 2009)

Hola a todos, acá les dejo esta amarga experiencia: Me dejaron una PC para cambiarle soporte de ventilador al micro, por curiosidad saqué el micro para verlo y con tan mala suerte se me cae; como resultado se le doblaron dos terminales uno lo enderecé y el otro se me cortó.
Lo bueno de esto es que la PC arrancaba sin el pin, pasado el susto me dispongo a instalar sistema para probar si funcionaba todo; cuando me doy cuenta que por error le había eliminado la partición D al usuario donde guardaba sus datos.
Si esto tiene alguna moraleja, que cada uno saque sus propias conclusiones.
Gracias a todos, saludos cordiales.


----------



## jorger (Ago 30, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:


> eso lo tengo que probar.
> Yo lo máximo que he conseguido es que se prenda fuego jeje


 ,yo conseguí que 1 led cambiara de color naranja a blanco,verde y azul pasándome de tensión .





> Hola a todos, acá les dejo esta amarga experiencia: Me dejaron una PC para cambiarle soporte de ventilador al micro, por curiosidad saqué el micro para verlo y con tan mala suerte se me cae; como resultado se le doblaron dos terminales uno lo enderecé y el otro se me cortó.
> Lo bueno de esto es que la PC arrancaba sin el pin, pasado el susto me dispongo a instalar sistema para probar si funcionaba todo; cuando me doy cuenta que por error le había eliminado la partición D al usuario donde guardaba sus datos.
> Si esto tiene alguna moraleja, que cada uno saque sus propias conclusiones.
> Gracias a todos, saludos cordiales.


 
Y ese pin del procesador precisamente tuvo que afectarle la partición D....
Siempre pasa lo peor cuando menos te lo esperas .

Un saludo .


----------



## vientozonda (Ago 30, 2009)

Es así jorger, un momento muy desagradable, ¡por lo menos tu has inventado el led multicolor!

PD: El micro era un AMD Athlon 5400 y el cliente me había encargado la información!


----------



## rulkasdj (Ago 30, 2009)

vientozonda dijo:


> Hola a todos, acá les dejo esta amarga experiencia: Me dejaron una PC para cambiarle soporte de ventilador al micro, por curiosidad saqué el micro para verlo y con tan mala suerte se me cae; como resultado se le doblaron dos terminales uno lo enderecé y el otro se me cortó.
> Lo bueno de esto es que la PC arrancaba sin el pin, pasado el susto me dispongo a instalar sistema para probar si funcionaba todo; cuando me doy cuenta que por error le había eliminado la partición D al usuario donde guardaba sus datos.
> Si esto tiene alguna moraleja, que cada uno saque sus propias conclusiones.
> Gracias a todos, saludos cordiales.



demasiada mala suerte por un simple pin no ? ajajaja


----------



## sebitronic (Ago 30, 2009)

mi peor experiencia de principiante fue en primero cuando tuve que construir una fuente para a escuela, la estaba probando sin la tapa y descalzo (que ...) en una distraccion quise agarrar el multimetro y meti el dedo donde entraban los 220vac desde ese dia no uso nada si no esta aislado y en mi laboratorio ando siempre calzado.

PD: la fuente ya tiene 1 año y aun funciona como la primera ves (si no la habre echo rebentar capacitores en los dias de aburrimento o encender fuego resistencias de 150  ).

Otra cosa que me acorde fue que un compañero (No voy a decir que se llama miguel camarota)  haciendo esa fuente le estallo uno de los capacitores de 1000uF de entrada,el cual en ves de saltar el capuchon se habrio como una flor, el muy vestia lo saco, lo cerro, loato con cable de red y lo volvio a poner.  que nabo

y a el tambien le paso que en una prueva nos dabam cuatro resistencia en paralelo conectada a una fuente de 12V, el item nos preguntaba cuanto caia en la resistencia 4 y el nabo agarro lleno una carilla de calculos.


----------



## HECTRONICS (Sep 5, 2009)

Hay un nombre de usuario que creo nos identifica a todos !!! FOGONAZO !!!

Nada describe mejor alguna sitacion vivida y revivida varias veces...alguna veces por ignorancia y muchas veces por anciosos... tengo varias anegdotas...otro dia les cuento


----------



## guilles (Sep 9, 2009)

mi incidente no ocurrio hace mucho... pero mas que un desastre electronico fue un desastre muy bolu** y doloroso jajaja
fui tan inteligente de agarrar el soldador de la parte de metal que esta justo abajo del mango... y yo sentia un ruidito a como a fritura..y despues llego el dolor :'(
... la verdad muy bolo** lo mio jaja


----------



## electrodan (Sep 11, 2009)

Curiosa la demora en la transmisión del impulso nervioso...
Con el tiempo uno instintivamente se acostumbra a no tocar el metal de los soldadores.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 11, 2009)

como dice fogonazo, es increible la similitud entre el metal frio y caliente, jeje


----------



## FaniieRawrs (Sep 12, 2009)

ps... q les dire....

soy una persona muuuuuuy despistada, y olvidadiza..asi q no recuerdo cual fue mi primer desaste electronico, pero hay bastantes, por lo general se me quemaban los potenciometros.....y hace una semana se me quemo el ultimo q tenia U_U, tube q pedir uno prestado....ya hace mas o menos un año y medio q no me pasaba, ah! como me dio coraje..

jajaja, ps...hay nose, puedo contar muchisimas cosas, hasta de haberme enterrado una pastilla 7408 en la mano....axidentalmente.... de hecho ni cuenta me di....hasta q vi mi mano...


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 12, 2009)

bueno, me lei las 10 paginas de este post, algunas cosas me parecieron divertidas y otras peligrosas(y divertidas tambien, jeje)

hace un par de años mientras estaba en la secundaria hice una pasantia paga en edesur, en el edificio de san jose, donde esta el departamento de capacitacion.

estaba encargado de hacer los manuales, tanto originales como fotocopiarlos despues, llevar cajas a quilmes, rio de la plata a todos lados. uno de los incovenientes de tener que leer casi todo para revisar que este todo bien es que tuve que ver fotos de operarios con lastimaduras muy grosas, ocasionadas por corto circuitos, fuegos electricos, etc

recuerdo una vez que lleve estos manuales al centro de capacitacion que esta cerca del autodromo de la ciudad de buenos aires, lugar donde se hacen pruebas y se le enseña a la gente que debe y que no debe hacer frente a cual o tal situacion, en el medio de la charla una persona no creia de lo que era capaz la electricidad(encima con altas tensiones), no tuve mas que mostrarle las pertinentes fotos, el pobre diablo salio corriendo al baño, le resulto shockeante, anduvo vomitando y todo.

por eso mientras leia algunos comentarios pensaba en lo inconsiente que era la persona que estaba posteando

saludos


----------



## lawebdejorge (Sep 24, 2009)

yo entre tantas embarradas que me he mandado:

en mi casa compraron un equipo shap, año 1996 aprox, ultima generacion, gran poder digital como los de ahora, era un gran paso de una radio con dial analogo y muy contento, por cierto carisimo y sacado a cuotas como 2 años, tenia como 2 semanas en casa, y a mi se me ocurre la espectacular idea de ponerle mas parlantes que tenia del equipo viejo, le mande todo el volumen para sentir su poder, cuando derepente se apaga, me lo mande dije yo, y despues no se le podia dar mucho volumen o se apagaba, se mando a reparar, revisaron ci, parlantes, te pusieron crossover y se gasto la mitad mas de su valor en arreglos y nunca quedo bueno, jodimos nomas y se siguio pagando igual, hace 1 año me mande un reproductor de mp3 de 2 gb, experimentando con un pequeño amplificador, parece que le mande corriente continua 12 v a la salida de audio del mp3 y ayer me mande otro al patio demlos callados, era mi regalon un packardbell, y cuantas tonteria he echo que no recuerdo ahora, ahh si, me pegue los trucos para arreglar una radio antigua de culto de mi abuelo, una reliquia, le queme componentes y nunca mas funciono y solo era el potenciometro


----------



## mrchip (Sep 25, 2009)

Tengo varias anécdotas relacionadas con la electrónica, pero ésta no tiene nada que ver con algún experimento o alguna reparación que haya estado realizando a un aparato, pero si hice que toda la cuadra (o manzana como se le conoce acá en México) se quedara sin energía eléctrica, aparte del tremendo susto que nos llevamos.
Yo no sé como se le conozca en otros países, pero aquí en México hacemos (no tan seguido como hacemos papalotes o cometas), algo que le llamamos "brujitas", que se elaboran con papel periódico de la siguiente manera:
Se toma una hoja completa de periódico y haces que sus 4 puntas se junten en la parte de enmedio y las tuerces para se mantengan amarradas entre si; no se debe de hacer doblez alguno (como si fuera papiroflexia), mas bien debe de quedar abombachadito, como si fuera un paracaídas de cabeza.
Lo levantas y le pegas una cinta adhesiva para que lo puedas sostener ya en su posicion normal (con el nudito que hiciste en la parte de abajo) y ahí lo vas a prender con un cerillo o encendedor. No le coloques ningún tipo de combustible.
En tanto se quema la parte de abajo del periódico, el aire que hay en el espacio interno de tu "brujita" se empieza a calentar y empezará a elevarse. No dura mucho en el aire, pero si se llega a elevar por encima de los 20 metros, hasta que se quema todo el artefacto.
De noche se ve muy bien porque a pesar de que el periódico se quema, la ceniza (aunque parezca increíble), sigue manteniendo la misma forma.
Pues ahí estábamos mi hermano y yo, como a las 10 de la noche, elevando brujitas, con tan mala suerte que en el momento en que una subía y alcanzaba su máximo fulgor, chocó con un transformador de alta tensión de un poste.
En ese momento se escuchó como una explosión, no muy significativa, pero lo suficiente para que nos diera un susto tremendo y la energía electrica que suministraba a toda la cuadra se fuera.
Al otro día fueron los de la Comisión Federal de Electricidad a cambiarlo porque se había averiado, sabrá dios porqué. Jajaja


----------



## pentiumgb (Sep 25, 2009)

Recuedo que cuando era chico (no se si tenia 8 o 10 años) cambie el enchufe de un ventilador y no tuve mejor idea que dejar pelados totalmente los cables de la parte de adentro del enchufe, sorpresa cuando enchufe el ventilador a 220V. y saltaron los tapones (en ese entonces no teniamos termica), lo mas lindo fue que no habia entendido porque explotaba, asi que lo volvi a conectar de la misma manera, y vuelta a pumm!!, hasta que me dijeron como hacerlo. Uno de chico no aprende hasta que no te explican!


----------



## lawebdejorge (Sep 28, 2009)

actualizando, ayer se me echo a perder la salida del cargardor de mi notebook, y los pele y conedcte mal los polos, boom corte, olor a circuito quemado, murio la placa madre, jejeje bueno en todo caso mi note ya estaba en corte , prendia cuando queria pero bueno, saludos...............


----------



## ING_RVARGAS (Sep 30, 2009)

En una ocasion en la universidad, nos dejaron realizar un circuito tx/rx con unos modulitos rf, el chiste era encender o manipular algun aparatejo con estos, bueno el chiste es que ya lo teniamos hecho y probado unos dias antes de entregarlo, pero la trajedia fue que el mero dia de la entrega al conectarlo desgraciadamente inverti la polaridad... jejeje, asi que un olor a quemado inundo el laboratorio... tragedia...


----------



## danielg (Oct 5, 2009)

hace como 10 años conecte unas baterias recargables niquel=cadmio  de 6v  para cargarlas en una fuente de limentacion regulada seguramente con unos 10v (carga rapida) el hecho es que  asi la deje por mucho tiempo, salimos a comer y al regrear observe el amperimetro de la fuente analogo al maximo(corto total) y las baterias como planchas super calientes y oviamente inservibles pero lo peor es que al probar la fuente esta tampoco funcionaba se daño (transformador sobrecalentado  transistor regulador dañado... etc  . Y lo malo es que yo era un aprendis que le dieron oportunidad para que aprenda  electronica  en el taller donde sucedio esto  pero solo me regañaron y me siguieron dando la oportunidad  de aprender electronica . 
Lo bueno es que no se quedo toda la noche conectado porque pudo haber ocacionado un incendio y un despido  automatico. 

Gracias


----------



## alejandropwr (Oct 7, 2009)

La primera anécdota que les puedo contar no es precisamente un desastre, pero lo primero que me llamó la atención sobre la electrónica fueron los leds. Así que en mi ignorancia total y para no gastar dinero en pilas, compré una fuente de 1,5V. hasta ese entonces no sabía que podía ponerle resistencias en serie. De manera que la misma no sirvió para ninguna otra aplicación.

Ya les contaré otras más. Saludos


----------



## asherar (Nov 28, 2009)

Estaba todo listo: la luz, la cámara, la música, ... pero justo en ese intento el pic no arranca ...  Ahhhgggg !!! Qué pasó ? 
Al cerrar la cajita un cable rebelde dejó trabado el botón de reset ...                       

Esto no fue precisamente un desastre, pero ... qué bronca que da en ese momento !!!! 

Lo comparto para que "sufran" de risa conmigo ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-r80vsHS-E


Y con este post festejo mi mensaje nro. 1000 !!!! 

Eso si no me fusionan los mensajes consecutivos viejos...


----------



## BUSHELL (Nov 28, 2009)

Mil felicidades amigo.....

Mil agradecimientos por tus aportes a la comunidad...

Mil gracias te doy yo, especiales, ya tu sabes.

Ja, ja, ja...si hubiera estado en mis manos...lo estrello contra la pared...ni te imaginas el fresquito que se siente.....una sensación de Todopoderoso indescriptible...claro que después viene la depresión

Bahh, era solo un cablecito...Felicitaciones por tu nueva criatura.

Y este mensaje, es para aprender a insertar videos de youtube.

Así, como el muñequito éste de Plaza Sésamo, debiste haberte reído.

Me intriga un poco la cantidad de conceptos eléctronicos que se incluyeron en este juguete, para reírse, caerse, girar, sensor de toque...volverse a parar...etc. 

Mírenlo hasta el final..yo me reí un poco, después de pasarla sin una sonrisa en todo el día...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUybWVV-IDI


----------



## asherar (Nov 28, 2009)

Gracias a que la música estaba medio fuerte no se escuchan mis exabruptos !!!


----------



## inditamia (Nov 29, 2009)

Va la mia.

Hace 5 años conecté un estereo de coche directo a la red (110v), nada mas empezó a salir humo y chispas y se fundieron los fusibles de la instalación electrica.


----------



## guidoayala (Nov 29, 2009)

Lo que simpre me pasa a mi es que si trabajo en protoboar.. Me olvido de conectar el cable de la fuente... Y me doy cuenta despues jajaj


----------



## jorger (Nov 29, 2009)

guidoayala dijo:


> Lo que simpre me pasa a mi es que si trabajo en protoboar.. Me olvido de conectar el cable de la fuente... Y me doy cuenta despues jajaj



Eso es algo muy comun entre todos (o eso creo )


----------



## Franco_80 (Dic 16, 2009)

Mi primera experiencia fue en 4to. año, cuando pasé de un colegio orientado a aeronáutica a uno de electrónica, mi viejo (haciendo caso omiso a los consejos de nunca regalar un buen tester a un estudiante que recién comienza) me regaló un buen tester, muy lindo, y bastante caro.
Como no tenía mucho para medir, lo primero que se me ocurrio fue medir el voltaje de linea, lo cual no tuve ningún problema, vi en la pantallita que era cierto que de los agujeros de la pared salen algo con un valor de casi 220.
La segunda ocurrencia fue medir la corriente.
La tercera, comprar un nuevo tester, esta vez de los de 15 pesos.


----------



## Luis1342 (Dic 18, 2009)

han sido varios recuerdo que hace unos añitos mi pc se calentaba mucho de la fuente y yo decidi meterle mano a la fuente agarre,la desconecte del gabinete,la saque  y reeplace los silipds de los transistores por hojitas de papel aluminio hice el puente entre el cable verde y en negro,cerre el switch y.....el resultado un tremendo susto del chispazo verdoso que saco la fuente,ya se imaginaran el fusible hecho pedazos y los transistores jeje tremendo cortazo y una semana sin compu(que bueno que no lo hice con la fuente coenctada y montada al gabinete).
la moraleja es que uno debe saber que debe haber aislación entre el disipador y carcaza del transistor.
saludos


----------



## gustavo118888 (Dic 19, 2009)

hey yo no he quemado una fuente de pc ah no si una vez :S


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Dic 19, 2009)

Lo que me paso a mi no fue un caso electronico o de algun aparato, si no mas bien de la vida....hace 3 años me mandaron un trabajo con imanes buscando las polaridades norte y sur del metal, la cosa es que encontre 2 imanes *terriblemente magneticos* y estuve como media hora jugando con ellos (en verdad estaba aburrido)....Lo que sucedio despues fue que queria saber si mañana iva a llover (era invierno en ese entonces) y prendo la TV, no paso nada, luego cambio de canal y veo algo borroso sobre el tiempo en la pantalla, y como cualquier persona inteligente se me ocurrio ajustar la antena y......................

Resultado: EsTaTiCa explosiva por casi todo mi cuerpo, llenandome de valor para no llorar, estuve chiyando en el piso como 5 minutos pensando que iva a morir o algo, bueno ahora que ya paso en verdad me embarro de la risa


----------



## ciri (Dic 19, 2009)

mmm.. creo que lo más divertido.. fue un motor de 12v CC.. directo a la red de 220 AC..

estaba probando unos ventiladores.... y me copé.. pase de largo.. y enchufe un motor sin darme cuenta.. calculo que salto unos 25 cm sobre la mesa por el pico de arranque...

un buen susto.. pero divertido..


----------



## g.corallo (Dic 19, 2009)

ciri dijo:


> mmm.. creo que lo más divertido.. fue un motor de 12v CC.. directo a la red de 220 AC..
> 
> estaba probando unos ventiladores.... y me copé.. pase de largo.. y enchufe un motor sin darme cuenta.. calculo que salto unos 25 cm sobre la mesa por el pico de arranque...
> 
> un buen susto.. pero divertido..




jeje te pensaste que la red tenia 12v cc jeje


----------



## Hernan83 (Dic 19, 2009)

Lo mio fue un pequeño accidente!! tenia unos 10 años y encontramos con mi hermano un transformador grandote en el galpon de casa,la cosa que agarramos una bateria de 12 V y lo conectamos a lo que seria el primario,y que quedo como elevador,y al ser tension continua,solo dio un tremendo pico de tension que nos paralizo los brazos! (agarramos las conexiones asi con las manos nomas) y bueno quedamos tan resentidos con ese transformador que lo desarmamos sacandole todo el alambre y las laminaciones E I jaja eramos tan niños...


----------



## g.corallo (Dic 19, 2009)

pongan al fuego un capacitor de 1000uf por 16 o mas jejej una bomba es = que ponerlo en alterna pero es mas rapido con el fuego


----------



## damianf (Dic 19, 2009)

yo parti magicamente un amplificador LM358 por la mitad el dia que se entrega una plaqueta del proyecto , por suerte la entregue andando , pero casi me vuela la cara


----------



## leop4 (Dic 23, 2009)

eso no es nada yo una ves tire el tostador a la pileta y se quedo sin luz toda la casa y encima altos colores habia jaja, otra fue cuando conecte 10 leds de 10mm de color verde amarillo y rojo a los 220 con una resistencia de 1k jaja parecian foforitos de colores jaja. yo tenia 14 años ahora tengo 18 1/2.


----------



## mariano22 (Dic 25, 2009)

yo una vez de chico desarme para usar un flash de camara d fotos.... este entre otras cosas taba compuesto por un capacitor electrolito(que no decia de cuanto ni nada) pero era mas o menos de 1000uf... lo prendi.. andaba todo bien.. pero hasta que... por novato y sin experiencia... andaba en pata... y sin querer toque la "cabecita" metalica del capacitor dandome una terrible y fuerte descarga que termino con una rapida tirada al piso del circuito...

fue mortall..

un saludo


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 25, 2009)

A mi me paso lo mismo! tmb era re chico... es HORRIBLE la sensacion... se siente frio... te tiembla todo...


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Dic 26, 2009)

mariano22 dijo:


> yo una vez de chico desarme para usar un flash de camara d fotos.... este entre otras cosas taba compuesto por un capacitor electrolito(que no decia de cuanto ni nada) pero era mas o menos de 1000uf... lo prendi.. andaba todo bien.. pero hasta que... por novato y sin experiencia... andaba en pata... y sin querer toque la "cabecita" metalica del capacitor dandome una terrible y fuerte descarga que termino con una rapida tirada al piso del circuito...
> 
> fue mortall..
> 
> un saludo


 
Tambien me paso lo mismo, en un ensayo con un protoboard para una lampara estroboscopica, pero lo mas raro fue que me dio la corriente al sacar el capacitor electrolitico SIN QUE ESTUVIERA ENCHUFADO...¿no es raro?


----------



## mariano22 (Dic 26, 2009)

KaedusElectroRaik dijo:


> Tambien me paso lo mismo, en un ensayo con un protoboard para una lampara estroboscopica, pero lo mas raro fue que me dio la corriente al sacar el capacitor electrolitico SIN QUE ESTUVIERA ENCHUFADO...¿no es raro?


capaz que lo enchufaste y desenchufaste... y cuando lo sacaste.. el capacitor haya quedado cargado...y splash! un buen sacudon de corriente...

la verdad si que es horrible y mas siendo muy chico que no "sos tan fuerte"...jaja
un saludo


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 26, 2009)

ESO es lo que hace un capacitor... almacena electrones  no hace falta que este conectado...


----------



## mariano22 (Dic 26, 2009)

leccion del dia:

"chicos los capacitores no se tocan"
jajajaja


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 26, 2009)

Debe ser lo que le sirvio de inspiracion a este tipo:
http://www.instructables.com/id/Taser-Grenades/


----------



## iDan (Dic 26, 2009)

Haha... este tema me trae muy buenos recuerdos... recuerdo cuando era muy pequeño, unos 7 u 9 años ya me gustaba todo lo que era electronico, mi papá que tambien es un electronico tenia un inmenso mueble donde ponia aparatos electricos que no servian para cuando el necesitara un repuesto que ya no se consiguen lo sacaba de alli, bueno entonces yo intrigado por un radio-reloj ya muy viejo lo pude bajar a pedradas  lo abrí para ver como funcionaba (aunque no sabia yo nada en ese entonces), haciendo cosas que no eran correctas (cambiando de lugar cables y destruyendo los integrados) me entro la intriga por conectarlo asi que lo enchufe al tomacorrientes y puufff!! chispas y fuego por toda la sala, y da la fortuna que alli se encontraba mi hermana mayor y rapidamente con el palo de una escoba lo desconecto!!  Gracias a Dios no paso a mas y no se me quito tampoco las ganas de seguir aprendiendo!!


----------



## mariano22 (Dic 26, 2009)

hablando tanto de capacitores... hoy mismo.. para ser mas exactos hace media hora... fui a probar en el protoboard el ampli tda2040 en modo simple de mnicolau... lo enchufe todo bien.. con un trafo de 3A 12+12... y uno de los capacitores electrolitos de 100uf... luego de 5 segundos de funcionamiento... este revienta de una manera en la que la carcasa metalica pega contra en techo de la habitacion... gracias a dios no me paso nada.. xq para colmo estaba si remera devido al terrible calor que hacia...

primeros instantes despues del accidente... temblaba como los mejores... media hora despues... me cago de risa de lo que paso...

por suerte mi mama no escucho nada... jaja...

un saludo!

PD: alguien sabe a que se puede haber devido esto? el voltage que le aplique era de -16v... y el capacitor era de 35v...


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 26, 2009)

fernandoae dijo:


> Debe ser lo que le sirvio de inspiracion a este tipo:
> http://www.instructables.com/id/Taser-Grenades/


 

ta bastante pirucho el flaco ese, a mi me llega a hacer eso y lo corro hasta abajo de la cama.

ahora, provocar la muerte?? no exagera un poco??

saludos


----------



## g.corallo (Dic 26, 2009)

de eso depende el voltaje a partir de los 48 se considera peligroso pero tiene que ver el amperaje



saludos.


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 26, 2009)

Si se muere no importa, se ve divertido 
Hablando de los amplis TDA y para no hacer un tema nuevo por tan poca cosa... armé uno con un tda7394 y en la hoja de datos, en las protecciones, decia que tenia proteccion contra polaridad invertida en la alimentación, fui a probar si era cierto.. y la porqueria se quemó!!! a alguien le pasó? o sabe si realmente la traen?


----------



## blasidalen (Dic 26, 2009)

Yo tuve alguna  explosion de grande y caro electrolitico por equivocarme con la polaridad,la impaciencia y esas cosas.Tambien sali disparado al manipular el transformador de lines de unA TELE (ya la tenia desenchufada).De quemar transistores,fuego en resistencias,algun transformador,potenciometrosy yo que se,no quiero ni acordarme pero creo que lo que se podia quemar lo queme,de esto hace bastantes años aprendi quemando y sobrevivi.Ahora por suerte me van mjor las cosas.


----------



## g.corallo (Dic 26, 2009)

fernandoae dijo:


> Hablando de los amplis TDA y para no hacer un tema nuevo por tan poca cosa... armé uno con un tda7394 y en la hoja de datos, en las protecciones, decia que tenia proteccion contra polaridad invertida en la alimentación, fui a probar si era cierto.. y la porqueria se quemó!!! a alguien le pasó? o sabe si realmente la traen?



ponele un diodo en el sentido de la corriente para que sircule en uhn solo sentido al cambiar la polaridad de la fuente no anda 


saludos.


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 26, 2009)

Si, esa es la solución... pero si en la hoja de datos lo decia... voy a emprender acciones legales contra ST (no vos, eh )


----------



## g.corallo (Dic 26, 2009)

fernandoae dijo:


> Si, esa es la solución... pero si en la hoja de datos lo decia... voy a emprender acciones legales contra ST (no vos, eh )




loco te metes con ST y moris te m ando a los muchachos jeje no mentira

no entendi pero si en la hoja de datos lo decia...???


----------



## JoniDf (Dic 26, 2009)

Holas ! en el colegio tenia que armar una fuente regulada con el lm 317 y el profesor nos dio el circuito con los componentes ... la cosa es que nos dio capacitores de 16 v para poner despues del puente de diodos ( o sea el cap principal )luego pusimos los transformadores de 40v y prendimos la fuente para probrla menos mal que nadie tenia la cara ahi porque el capacitor revento de lo lindo

Saludos !


----------



## g.corallo (Dic 26, 2009)

JoniDf dijo:


> Holas ! en el colegio tenia que armar una fuente regulada con el lm 317 y el profesor nos dio el circuito con los componentes ... la cosa es que nos dio capacitores de 16 v para poner despues del puente de diodos ( o sea el cap principal )luego pusimos los transformadores de 40v y prendimos la fuente para probrla menos mal que nadie tenia la cara ahi porque el capacitor revento de lo lindo
> 
> Saludos !



proba poner uno de 4700uf o 2200uf o 1000uf en alterna espera un ratito y depsues me contas jejej


----------



## DANDY (Dic 27, 2009)

alguna vez recuerdo en el laboratorio de un instituto donde estudiaba, haber conectado un condensador de arranque para un motor monofasico, el condensador era de 100 voltios y yo le conecte 220v .. y recuerdo que salio volando como serpentin por el aire ... jajja


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 27, 2009)

JAJA 
http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/86945/STMICROELECTRONICS/TDA7394.html
En la primer pagina lo dice: "REVERSE BATTERY"... pero bue... tenia dos sacados de un estereo asiq lo cambié ( ya le habia hecho una caja con leds, vu). Mi inquietud era saber si a alguien le habia pasado lo mismo


----------



## armandolopezmx (Dic 27, 2009)

Estuve pensando un buen rato en cual era mi primer desastre mayor , de los miles que me han sucedido (bueno que he provocado). fue cuando yo tenia como 8 años.  y resulta que a espaldas de la casa que vivia antes, habia una congeladora, el cual se alimentaba de los postes con lineas de 13,200 volts trifasica, que ellos reducian con su transformador.  pues resulta que la acometida venia de la acera de enfrente. y pues los cables estaban expuestos. Y mi hermano y yo jugabamos a  pasar un trozo de almabre (grueso) por encima de estos cables. todo iba bien hasta que en una de esas, no lo avente con mucha fuerza, y pues ya se imaginaran el tremendo chispazo que se provoco, y que vi estrellitas por un buen rato.  logicamente se quedaron sin energia .. jejej. eso si, no supieron quien fue porque salimos en estampida. jejeej. (lo bueno que ahorita y la acometid es subterranea.


----------



## diego nielsen (Dic 28, 2009)

jajajaj muy bueno, mi primer casi desastre electronico fue un ampli con una valvula 6bq5, andaba de diez ! le puse una plaquita de distorsion para guitarra y llame a un violero amigo para probarlo... no se que cristo hice, claro lo arme sin transformador y la masa daba corriente.... el loco enchufo la viola.. y cuando largo el ataque de cuerdas le dio una patada y tiro la viola a la mier.... jajaja  despues le puse trafo y con ese circuito queme un wofer de 10 pulgadas con la viola distorsion a full, sonido: hermosisimo!


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 30, 2009)

mmm veamos... primero primero primero primero... en casa teníamos una reloj de pared que se alimentaba a 220v, enchufado a un toma bastante bajo y ahí me quedé zapateando... mi abuela meta pegarme con la escoba (creo que por gusto) (yo tendría dos años de edad...). Como a los 5 años quise hacer un "velador" y bueno... usé un solo cable jeje primera vez que hice saltar la térmica. A los 13 hice un audioritmico que saqué de un libro y algo no salió muy bien... reventé el amplificador jeje bueno... esos son mis primeros desastres... seguro que a nadie le interesa pero me gustó contarlo.


----------



## jorger (Dic 30, 2009)

Bueno...mis otras anécdotas no son de explosiones ni nada de eso .
Me ha pasado muchas veces..por ejemplo:
Estoy tan tranquilamente armando una especie de fuente de AT con el famosísimo UC3842,muy típico encontrarlo en monitores crt.
Lo monto todo en protoboard,con EXACTAMENTE los mismos valores de componentes que piden en el esquema,lo reviso como 5 veces...veo que está bien montado ,todo en orden y en su sitio...lo pruebo y..que pasa??? no funciona?!! esto no hace nada!! qué co** pasa aquí?¿!! 

Y así puedo tirarme perfectamente todo el dia revisando el cicruito,probando ,probando sin resultados.Al final del dia termino medio loco por no saber que carajos pasa...no vuelvo a tocar el circuito hasta dentro una buena temporada... 

En esos momentos no hay quien te hable,pero despues de un tiempo lo recuerdas y te entra la risa..o por lo menos a mí 

Seguro que a algunos les ha pasado esto muchas veces .

Un saludo.


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 30, 2009)

jorger dijo:


> Bueno...mis otras anécdotas no son de explosiones ni nada de eso .
> Me ha pasado muchas veces..por ejemplo:
> Estoy tan tranquilamente armando una especie de fuente de AT con el famosísimo UC3842,muy típico encontrarlo en monitores crt.
> Lo monto todo en protoboard,con EXACTAMENTE los mismos valores de componentes que piden en el esquema,lo reviso como 5 veces...veo que está bien montado ,todo en orden y en su sitio...lo pruebo y..que pasa??? no funciona?!! esto no hace nada!! qué co** pasa aquí?¿!!
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo, la mejor parte es cuanto tú mismo te pones a rabiar dando vueltas en circulos y tus papas se preguntan: ¿Y a este ahora que le pasa?


----------



## J_JOSE (Dic 30, 2009)

uuu...
aver, hay tres que recuerdo bien

cuando tenia 7años (aprox),  mi padre tenia una radio pequeña que funcionaba con dos pilas AA, y mientras escuchaba se le termina la bateria entonces como mo tenia dinero para comprar otras  se me ocurrio conectar al enchufe con dos cables, y entonces paso loque tenia que pasar....  solo se escucho un chispaso y vi como iva el alma del radio (el humo) y nunca mas funciono. 

cuando tenia 10 años, queria poner un foco en el patio trasero de mi casa, hago todas las conexiones y a la hora de encender......  puftttt!!!!! tremendo chispaso en el interruptor.   y que paso??   pues puse el interruptor en paralelo con el foco :cabezon:

cuando tenia 15 años, en el cole el taller de mecánica teníamos una toma de corriente que eran dos cables pelados, y uno de esos dias cuando no venia el profe nos pusimos a jugar y sin querer choque los dos cables y se conectaron, entonces empezó a salir humo de todos los cables del cole, todos en el colegio asustados corriendo salian de sus aulas y la secretaria que   gritaba salgan chicos salgan!!!!!! 
al final nadie se entero de que o quien causo dicho corto

bueno solo les quería comentar mis experiencias o mejor dicho mis accidentes 

saludos


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Dic 30, 2009)

JAJAJAJA estan buenas tus historias, la mejor la del colegio, intente hacer algo parecido hace años con los disyuptores de la entrada pero no me dio el coraje


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 31, 2009)

Recuerdo que en la Media 2 mi banco estaba justo bajo un "tablero seccionador" (mmm no puede serlo sin protecciones como llaves térmicas ni disyuntores diferenciales) que sólo tenía unas borneras con unos cables bien grosos... y un día comenzaron a saltar chispas que daban miedo.. luego humo seguido por una llama... creo que con esto se rinde cuenta del estado de las escuelas provinciales. Así que pensar en causar un circo cortito (corto circuito  ) a proposito sería más que irresponsable. De cualquier manera, esto es casi tan parecido a lo de J_JOSE, sólo que los alumnos no fueron culpables de nada... pero la reacción de los docentes fue la misma jaja.


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 31, 2009)

Hablando de cortocircuitos...
Un dia que nos habian mandado a cambiar unos tubos fluorescentes de nuestro curso junto con un grupo de compañeros conectamos un control remoto casero de dos canales con salida a rele de tal forma que pulsando un boton creabamos una falla a tierra y saltaba el disyuntor, y con el otro haciamos un cortocircuito y saltaba la termica... muy util para los examenes


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Ene 1, 2010)

fernandoae dijo:


> Hablando de cortocircuitos...
> Un dia que nos habian mandado a cambiar unos tubos fluorescentes de nuestro curso junto con un grupo de compañeros conectamos un control remoto casero de dos canales con salida a rele de tal forma que pulsando un boton creabamos una falla a tierra y saltaba el disyuntor, y con el otro haciamos un cortocircuito y saltaba la termica... muy util para los examenes


 


mmmmmm: interesante propuesta.........a ver si este año se me ocurre hacerlo en mi liceo jejejeejeje


----------



## jair2808 (Ene 1, 2010)

Tenía como 11 o 12 años (tengo 13 ), queria soldar el mini puerto USB de mi MP4 y tambien un cable de la bateria del mismo, no tuve mucho éxito porque la soldadura se despegó. Creo que tuve una mezcla de desesperación y desilución porque le pasé el polo positivo a TOOOOOOODA la placa de circuitos  (sin olvidarme de los IC )

como era una bateria de 9V, saltaton algunas chispas, un poco de ruidito y humito 

aaahh!!!!

algo más, pero no fué nada grande: qumé un LED, y es que en ese entonces NO CONOCIA LAS RESISTENCIAS!!!!!!

jajajajajjaajajaja

lo conecté a un eliminador de corriente de 9V o 12V ^^

jejeje. soy curioso, no?


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 1, 2010)

como la vez que casi me saco un ojo con un led verde de 5mm (yo tendría 7 años) lo conecté a un trafo de 12v y tenía otro color... eso era lo curioso... pero explotó jeje aprendí un par de cositas a partir de ahí... todavía recuerdo el olor del led.


----------



## tuimg (Ene 1, 2010)

yo no he tenido muchos desastres, lo unico que me ha pasado fue que una vez hice un dimmer y conecte el neon directo a los 220, lo enchufe y casi quedo tuerto con la explosion del neon y el triac, del ultmo quedaron solo los pines XD.
Bueno, aparte de quemar unos led cuando chico y tambien vi muchos desastres en el liceo como cuando un compañero conecto una fuente si transformador y la placa se llego a partir con la explosion de los filtros.

PD: hace pocos dias conoci la frustracion de hacer una placa al reves y la hice tan justa que si pongo el IC al reves no me cabe el disipador.


----------



## g.corallo (Ene 4, 2010)

este no es el primero pero que duele mucho si es un 7809 que entro en corto casi explotan los capacitores eran 4 de 2200uf jeje me quedo la marca del TO220 

el dedo es chico ya que tengo 12 años jeje


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 4, 2010)

Ahh la subiste! no tenes alguna mas fea? jaja yo ayer anduve laburando toda la tarde al sol y tengo la espalda igual  no la subo porque no tiene nada de electronica


----------



## g.corallo (Ene 4, 2010)

mas fea¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?


----------



## eidtech (Ene 4, 2010)

g.corallo dijo:


> este no es el primero pero que duele mucho si es un 7809 que entro en corto casi explotan los capacitores eran 4 de 2200uf jeje me quedo la marca del TO220
> 
> el dedo es chico ya que tengo 12 años jeje




Eso parece un tatuaje muy geek!!! pero debe doler bastantee..


----------



## g.corallo (Ene 4, 2010)

ya se me rebento y tambien duele mucho


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ene 4, 2010)

me duele solo de ver la foto

saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 4, 2010)

tremenda ampolla jajaja no estaba caliente no?


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ene 4, 2010)

con cosas asi se aprende que algo caliente tiene exactamente el mismo aspecto que algo frio(frase celebre de mr fogonazo refiriendose al soldador)


----------



## g.corallo (Ene 4, 2010)

jejej con el versatip no pasa gracias al aislador de ceramica o la flama pero igual antes de agarrarlo de la punta i si no se si esta caliente lo mojo un poco el la esponja


saludos.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ene 4, 2010)

con el versatip me a pasado de quemarme con la ceramica blanca de adentro, se habia desajustado un poco al cambiar de modalidad, no pense que bastante rato despues todavia estaria caliente, y bue, ahi quedaron mis huellas digitales


saludos


----------



## francovago (Ene 10, 2010)

yo queme un transistor de fr el blf 177  
90 dolares al agua, se me olvido conectar la antena


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ene 11, 2010)

y por no tener antena se quemo??


----------



## damianf (Ene 11, 2010)

si cualquiera , que tiene que ver la antena?


----------



## Hernan83 (Ene 11, 2010)

Y la antena es una carga,si esta sin carga,el transistor de salida puede quemarse! :enfadado:


----------



## damianf (Ene 11, 2010)

pero la antena no es una carga :S


----------



## Hernan83 (Ene 11, 2010)

Averiagua que pasa si a la salida de un transistor de RF de potencia lo dejamos en vacio...


----------



## damianf (Ene 11, 2010)

ok, pero no se te abra embalado terminamente por se de potencia , aumente la temperatura , sube el HFe , cambia la ic , y así , bue.. no importa

saludos


----------



## diego nielsen (Ene 11, 2010)

en etapa de salida de radio frecuencia sin proteccion en la salida... sin antena.. pum !!


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 11, 2010)

jaja no doy fe de que se queme (personalmente no he quemado ningun transistor de rf por falta de antena) pero si he comprobado en el wattimetro que sin antena te marca el doble de potencia...


----------



## lutiky (Ene 14, 2010)

lo mio fue una fuente regulada que conecte mal los capacitores y explotaron con tanta mala leche que solte el soldador y cayo arriba del cable el cual se derritio y hizo un explosion peor que los capacitores jajajjajajajja, fue mi primer cuatro en taller, y mi primer profesor enojado de por vida conmigo porque ese dia habia inspeccion de la municipalidad y vieron los chispasos de mi soldador jajajajajjajajjajajjaja


----------



## clamaal (Ene 14, 2010)

Hola a todos por primera vez y agradezco el dejarme compartir con ustedes de esto que nos hace feliz, se que hay otros afectos, familia, amigos, etc, pero cuantas veces dejamos de lado a la novia, esposa o amante  por un amplificador, parlante o un puñado de componentes. 
Por mi parte nunca tube estallidos ni humo, mentiraaaaa, si cuento lo mio por lo menos tendre tres calificativos por c/u de ustedes, pero va una: este fue un espectaculo muy divertido, quise cargar una bateria de camion con 220 volt atravez de un diodo un capcitor y tres resistensias acorde a la situacion todo calculado, pero el diodo estaba en corto, comenzo a hervir, el capacitor hizo ssshhhhh la pobre termino desformada en el suelo al caer del banco y desconectando el circuito.  saludos y otra vez sera.


----------



## antiworldx (May 10, 2010)

Pues me han pasado varias:
-Capacitor conectado en inversa usando 180V DC. Estaba agarrando el capacitor con la mano cuando exploto y, no senti mi mano el resto del dia.
-Transistores con fuego y explotados.
-Motores que funcionan por unos segundos y acaban hechos autenticas bombas de humo.
-Mi primer circuito impreso fue un verdadero desastre, ninguna vena tenia continuidad.

Pero todo eso fue cuando era un chaval, cuando empece a experimentar con circuitos.


----------



## mariano22 (May 10, 2010)

Yo una vez, de muy pero muy chico, estaba usando mi "pistolita de plastico" que estaba bastante deteriorada, y justo que la tenia en la mano, explota con fuertes chisporroteos durante unos 5 segundos (e ese tiempoe staba como a 3 metros de ese aparatito)...

En fin, corte la termica de la casa (y para colmo era de noche) y me lleve un gran sustito que no me causo heridas fisicas (gracias a dios)...

Saludos!


----------



## asherar (May 10, 2010)

> y por no tener antena se quemo??



Es casi como decir: 

¿ Y por no poner balasto se quemó el fluorescente ? Si igual tiene R = 0 !!!


----------



## zxeth (May 10, 2010)

huu mi primer desastre fue en 1997 con 5 anios de edad (no tengo enie en el teclado), enchufe un transformador de 20 ampers 12 volts alrevez , claro no tenia ni la menor idea de un transformador, siempre usaba pilas y baterias y boludeces, Bueno al final termino todo en un lindo booomm con puente de diodos y capacitores en el techo y mucho humo , ha y una patada en el tuje de mi viejo ajajjajajaja. nunca me voy a olvidar de eso


----------



## WudiWudi (May 10, 2010)

jajajaja divertidas historias
una vez iba a hacer un trabajo con un transformador de alterna y por guandajo no le puse cinta aislante en el primario y me sente en el suelo, lo conecte y pfff trono me encandilo y quedo una mancha negra, mi mama me dijo que paso?? y yo asi de nada u.u jaja


----------



## antiworldx (May 10, 2010)

ya me acorde de otras...
A los 6 años, agarre un llavero, y pues vi esas interesantes rendijas del enchufe, agarro una llave, va pa dentro de una rendija, agarro otra llave y apenas va para adentro y... bueno, fue un verdadero espectaculo con el laton de la llave fundiendose en esa llama azuloza y una gran sensacion desconocida para mi a esa edad. Adios fusible de la casa y mi madre me puso como palo de perico.

Tambien, esta es frecuente. A veces al revisar los motores de automovil, buscando la falla que necesito diagnosticar, empiezo a sacar los cables de bujias para buscar el cilindro con explosiones falsas, pero cuando los cables son viejos, porosos o agrietados, siempre acabo bailando una pequeña salsita en lo que suelto el cable.

Una vez se me ocurrio quitar el chupon de alto voltaje de un cinescopio. No les cuento lo demas por mi dignidad, solo concluyo que acabe quemando el transistor de salida horizontal.

Son las mas memorables.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (May 10, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> Tambien, esta es frecuente. A veces al revisar los motores de automovil, buscando la falla que necesito diagnosticar, empiezo a sacar los cables de bujias para buscar el cilindro con explosiones falsas, pero cuando los cables son viejos, porosos o agrietados, siempre acabo bailando una pequeña salsita en lo que suelto el cable.


 
eso me ha pasado, es espantoso. una vez no pude soltarlo, y no se como pude gritar apagalo!!!!, menos mal que el que estaba atras del volante me estaba prestando atencion, no se si lo contaba si no


saludos


----------



## WudiWudi (May 10, 2010)

jajajaja le tengo miedo al cinescopio, despues de ver los chispazos matones, no me atrevo, jeje en mi escuela abriendo  una tele un amigo levanto el brazo y choco contra el cañon y se dio un madrazo jaja


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 10, 2010)

jajaja

Una gracia me pasó cuando tenia unos 9 años... se me ocurrió enchufar una ducha eléctrica que desarmé a un enchufe común con cable común.... 

... todo el cable desde el enchufe hasta el interruptor automático se recalentó, derritiendose el aislante y provocandose un lindo cortocircuíto a través de todo el techo... y cayendo gotas de cobre derretido que atravesaron el colchón de la cuna de  una de mis hermanas, estando ella en él (a ella no le pasó nada).... mis viejos colapsaron y me taparon con sutiles garabatos....


----------



## antiworldx (May 11, 2010)

Tengo memoria segmentada y de regresiones paulatinas...

Cuando desconocia la seguridad del funcionamiento de algun circuito, le hablaba a mi hermano unico y menor que me viniera a ayudar. Era el conejillo de indias. Las primeras veces, simplemente lo hacia. Despues de una o dos sesiones entendio de que se trataban los favores y tuve que ir sofisticando mi metodo de convencimiento. A el le tocaba sujetar cables que probablemtne se calentaran. Audifonos que probablemente zumbaran muy fuerte, y cosas así.
Donde definitivamente si me divertí, fue cuando mas grande como a los 14 años, hice un generador de electricidad estatica con un flyback y un diodo. Necesitaba saber si yo podia retener la carga y despues darle un chispazo. Cayo las primeras veces. Despues tuve que convencerlo que necesitaba su colaboracion a pesar de recibir toques. La mejor fue, cuando le pedi hacer lo mismo para ver si tambien aplicaba en el la carga, y se le ocurrio tocarme la oreja con el dispositivo encendido. Todo ese dia esuche ruiditos en la oreja. 
Ha tambien era probador oficial de carga de pilas de 9V. Ya saben, poner la lengua en los bornes para saber si aun estan vivas.

Tambien a temprana edad descubri que 12 es mayor que 9, 6 y 3... No me pregunten porque.

Hoooo si! Tambien descubri que los leds explotan!!!

Tambien supe, porque no traer una bateria recargable en la bolsa, en aquellos años ochenteros, esas baterias, el negativo era toda la carcasa, un aislante miserable arriba y en medio el borne positivo. Bueno, despues de traerlo en la bolsa, junto a las llaves de la casa, senti algo que me molestaba, y cuando meti las manos a la bolsa, Sorpresa! que me queme con la bateria!


----------



## WudiWudi (May 11, 2010)

jejejeje energia estatica?? me enseñas a hacer eso?? D:


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 11, 2010)

jaja yo por eso tuve que fabricarme una tercera mano (me quedó más o menos feíta, pero igual funciona.... jeje)


y lo de los experimentos con alto voltaje, aprendí que NUNCA hay que medir el voltaje de un chispero eléctrico con un tester digital (gracias a un amigo que tuvo el valor de sacrificar su multitester de 40 dólares en aras de la ciencia....)


----------



## WudiWudi (May 11, 2010)

D: 40 USD?? oh no, esos es horrible D:
que desgracia, lo bueno es que existe el analogico y el jumbo (darson bal) jeje, pero nunca los he calado, respecto a alto voltaje, ni tan alto, tension nominal, hice un control de fase (dimer) hace como 6 meses y no se que paso que volo el potenciometro y se hizo un corto marca diablo D:
desde ese dia, no trabajo electronica de potencia u.u


----------



## reyvilla (May 11, 2010)

mi primer encuentro con la electrónica fue a eso de los 4 o 5 años aproximadamente actualmente tengo 25, en casa de la abuela se había dañado el televisor y un tío lo estaba reparándolo era un tv blanco y negro tenia una soldadura que se había soltado a un transistor y el lo que hacia era pegarlo manualmente sin soldar y asi funcionaba cada vez que se apagaba el desarmaba y volvía a juntar el punto de soldadura a la pista, bueno resulta que ese dia mi tio me pide un vaso de agua y voy y se lo llevo lo coloco al lado de la mesa donde se encontraba el tv todo desarmado, y en un instante como todo niño me entro la curiosidad de ir a meterle el dedo al tv, y me timbre con el correntaso que me dio , mi tio me cuenta que primero de cago del miedo y que después me vio la cara de asustado y se cago de la risa, gracias a dios no fue grave desde allí empece a tenerle respecto a la corriente y también gusto por aprender de ella...saludos


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 11, 2010)

Y eso que en Venezuela el voltaje es de 110... imagínate acá, que es de 220


----------



## fernandoae (May 11, 2010)

Antiworldx mejor no sigas eh...


----------



## fuijin11 (May 11, 2010)

Pues como solo he empezado a hacer de la peligrosa electrónica después de leerme todos los peligros, no me ha pasado nada grave, pero no pueden imaginar el susto de hace dos días cuando iba a hacer un dispositivo para una farola y estaba estañando resistencias reguladoras, demás componentes y tal, el susto es cuando estaba yo con estaño nuevo [compré uno del todo a 100 pero eso no es estaño ni es nada] y de repente el soldador también de muy mala calidad dio un chispazo, se quemó la resistencia calentadora del estañador y unos cables de cobre que llevaba descubiertos por el interior [a saber que hacía eso así]. Vamos, que hoy tengo que ir por un nuevo estañador, y como moraleja, esta vez gastaré un poco más de dinero y compraré uno de mejor calidad.


También recuerdo mi felicidad con unos leds azules de alta luminosidad cuando se me ocurre conectarlos sin resistencia limitadora, lucían mucho, hasta que empezaron a oler a muerto...



			
				antiworldx dijo:
			
		

> Veo que eres nuevo en este foro, y bienvenido, pero una gran sugerencia, escribe correctamente ya que puedes ser reprendido por ello. Nada te cuesta y evitaras una molestia posteriormente. Te lo digo antes de que pases algun mal rato y acabes odiando este gran foro.
> 
> Salu2!



Que razón tienes! Duele a la vista ver mi post.

Tengo fijación con las faltas ortográficas, pero esta pésima escritura se debe al teclado tan malo que hay en el ordenador de mi centro docente desde donde escribí, gracias y ya está solucionado 

Aún no tengo la suficiente fluidez para escribir rápido y mirando a pantalla, me quedo con el teclado jeje

Respondo por aquí ya que soy nuevo y no tengo los posts requeridos, aunque sí he posteado más de una vez, no como dice el contador...


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 11, 2010)

Ya que estamos con las electrocuciones... alguna vez estudié en una escuela agrotécnica y como estaba fuera de la ciudad, todos los alumnos viviamos en el colegio (algo así como pupilaje). Para el tiempo libre me llevé algunas cosas para hacer (audio, iluminación, etc)... resulta que un buen día mis compañeritos pusieron el soldador bajo el agua... por fuera se veía seco... pero por dentro... a imaginarse... además era de la peor calidad que se pueda conseguir. Cuando le acerqué el estaño me dió un patadon que me hizo revolear el soldador contra la pared... y bueno... nunca más me animé a usar ese mismo. Por ahí lo tengo guardado todavía (y esto fue hace más de 12 años)


----------



## antiworldx (May 11, 2010)

Jajaja, prometo que esta sera la ultima regresion que platicare.

Cautin, hermoso y peligroso cautin.

Un buen dia, estaba soldando unos componentes, muy concentrado, lo tomaba, lo usaba, lo dejaba,  lo volvia  a tomar, lo volvia a usar. Por azares del destino, quiero volvera  tomar el cautín con toda confianza y ... "lo agarre por la punta!!!".
Primero pues, lo agarre y quise alzarlo, pero como que la señal de una quemadura tarda un rato en llegar cuando uno no se lo espera, pues imaginaran la escena. Lo arroje lejos, mi mano sentia que se caia, olia a carne azada y despues tuve que ir corriendo por el cautin porque mi recamara era alfombrada y si mi mama se daba cuenta que la quemaba, me prohibiria usar un cautin por el resto d ela vida.

Esta otra, pasa de repente. Quien no deja el cautin en la mesa y por algo se gira y sin darnos cuenta, acaba con la forma original de algun dispositivo plastico? Mejor no platico de las que alcanzo a recordar.

Jajaja y para rematar. A mis cortos años, tendria unos 9 años, mi padre por fin me regalo un cautin!!!. Lo empecé a usar muy feliz, y por ser un cautin muy barato, duro unos pocos dias. Cuando un buen dia, lo conecto, pasan unos minutos y no calento, checo que este conectado, que todo este bien, y al ver que el cautín se habia dañado... Solte el llanto!!! jajajaja. "Papaaaaaa, ya no jala mi cautiiiin!!!". jajajaja

Bueno pues, ahora si los dejo por fin jajaja, es que son muchos años de aventuras y pues se han acumulado anecdotas en tanto año. Salu2!


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 11, 2010)

Una recomendación: NUNCA enfriar el cautín mojándolo. Se oxida el filamento que tiene por dentro, y se termina cortando (cómo lo sé, bueno.... ).


----------



## fernandoae (May 11, 2010)

> Por ahí lo tengo guardado todavía (y esto fue hace más de 12 años)


Usalo con confianza que seguro ya se seco, puede estar humedo pero no es peligroso 
En el rar estan las fotos de hace un tiempo cuando me queme con el dreme versatip despues de desoldar unos componentes  
Ah, a alguien le pasa?:


> *dvtp1.jpg*:
> Los límites de dimensión para este tipo de archivo son 1024 x 768. No pudimos cambiar las medidas de tu archivo así que necesitarás hacerlo manualmente y cargarlo de nuevo. Tu archivo tiene las dimensiones de 600 x 800.


es algo poco logico :enfadado:


----------



## antiworldx (May 11, 2010)

Sooopas! me recordo a los emos que se hacen quemadas con cigarros. Nada que ver contigo fer, solo recorde que asi se ven.


----------



## fernandoae (May 11, 2010)

esto es mas eficiente porque deja cicatriz


----------



## kiws (May 11, 2010)

incluyendo una de mis anécdotas el año pasado en la clase de servomecanismos nos encargaron hacer una PID ( proporcional integral derivativo) bueno pues la cosa es que en mi vida lo había hecho, es mas aun no me salían los circuitos bien con opamps pero pues me dije que tan difícil puede ser ( me arrepentí mas tarde jaja) bueno pues como es de costumbre y como todo buen estudiante recurrí a san google que todo lo sabe jajaja y encontré un circuito el cual con un encoder controlaba la velocidad de un motor de CD y bueno ese es el bueno me dije, llevaba como 10 opamps :S y resulto una maraña de cables en la proto que después no sabia ni donde iba cada cosa pero no me resignaba aun, después de buen rato de batallar ingenuamente dije ya termine mi sorpresa fue que cuando lo iba a conectar en medio de todo la clase empece a alardear que ya lo tenia y que era el primero, lo malo llego cuando conecte la fuente, hizo un tronadero de opamp que parecía el día de la independencia en el salón todo el circuito trono y después de un rato de humo solo quedaban las patitas de los integrados en la proto no había señal del resto jajajaja y claro esta la burla del salón.
espero que les haya gustado.


----------



## Tavo (May 11, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> ...Jajaja y para rematar. A mis cortos años, tendria unos 9 años, mi padre por fin me regalo un cautin!!!. Lo empecé a usar muy feliz, y por ser un cautin muy barato, duro unos pocos dias. Cuando un buen dia, lo conecto, pasan unos minutos y no calento, checo que este conectado, que todo este bien, y al ver que el cautín se habia dañado... Solte el llanto!!! jajajaja. *"Papaaaaaa, ya no jala mi cautiiiin!!!"*. jajajaja!



Jajaja!! 
"Ya no jala" jajajaja!!! que buena expresión! 

Me encantó esta anécdota, jeje Saludos!!!
Tavo10


----------



## Josefe17 (May 11, 2010)

Hoy mismo he soldado la mano a una compañera que sujetaba el PCB para soldar una resistencia. El grito se ha oído en todo el aula. ¡Lo peor de todo es que me suponía que la quemaría!


----------



## arrivaellobo (May 11, 2010)

josefe17 dijo:


> Hoy mismo he soldado la mano a una compañera que sujetaba el PCB para soldar una resistencia. El grito se ha oído en todo el aula. ¡Lo peor de todo es que me suponía que la quemaría!



JAjaja, eso pasa mucho, que sabes que va a pasar algo, pero por alguna razon seguimos a lo nuestro  
Pobrecita chica que le toco contigo


----------



## fernandoae (May 11, 2010)

http://www.norcalqrp.org/kits/NCKeyer/elmer/P7210043a.jpg
http://blog.makezine.com/upload/2009/03/toolbox_ten_tools_you_wont_want_to/panVise.jpg


----------



## Tavo (May 11, 2010)

Bue bue... Una quemadura duele pero no es tan grave!

Hace unos 6 años mas o menos, estábamos en Taller (Escuela Técnica) en la materia de Hojalatería. Y como ya saben, en el taller había muchas máquinas, y entre ellas una guillotina para chapa... Pero ALTA guillotina. Brutal, pesada y potente.

Y resulta que el profesor estaba teniendo la chapa para cortar (chapa gruesa del 20 creo) y una alumna estaba cerca de la máquina, y no sabemos como, pero la cosa es que pisó el pedal (era mecánica, no automática) y le cortó un pedazo de dedo al profe. Eso sí que dolió. Yo no pude ver de la impresión.. 

No me olvido más.
Saludos.
T10

PD: No tiene que ver mucho con "desastre electrónico" pero como estabamos hablando de accidentes... un poquito de offtopic no viene mal, pero solo un poco.


----------



## fernandoae (May 11, 2010)

Chuuuu! eso si que es jodido!


----------



## zxeth (May 11, 2010)

ami me agarro el dedo un motor :S. Estaba probando la configuracion estrella de un motor trifasico en el cole hace 2 años y no me di cuenta que tenia la mano encima de la polea, lo prendi pensando que no habia tension y por poquito me saca medio dedo, por suerte solo me pellizco y me dejo la punta del dedo plano , igual me lo operaron y me quedo 2 milimetros mas chico que el otro


----------



## Tavo (May 11, 2010)

EDITADO:

Este mensaje no corresponde. Ya fue movido el tema de referencia a Moderación.

Saludos.
T10


----------



## Tacatomon (May 11, 2010)

tavo10 dijo:


> SI. Antes que vos.
> 
> Como saber cuales son los moderadores que están On-Line??
> 
> ...



Fuera de tema, a moderación. Caíste


----------



## alejandropwr (May 13, 2010)

Hola como les va. aunque no es mi primer desastre si es para tener cuidado (je je)
 Hace poco armé un ampli con el TDA2003 para el auto. En un de las pruebas conectado a la bateria del auto, conecté la polaridad de la misma al revés..... casi me sacó el ojo.... voló como una bala el encapsulado.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 13, 2010)

una vez quise hacer un dimer para una lampara incandesente solo con un potenciometro... comenzó con un olor extraño, siguió con humo, luego fuego y por último saltó la térmica...


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 13, 2010)

si de desastres se trata e aquí un especialista 
queme media casa(mi casa) tire alcohol en una mesa ,estaba limpiando un láser y no se que paso pero estallo en llamas , queme el casino de oficiales con una tv que repare ,no quedo nada esa ves,
tengo mas desastres y acidentes pero asta ay puedo contar
saludos


----------



## fernandoae (May 14, 2010)

alejandropwr dijo:


> Hola como les va. aunque no es mi primer desastre si es para tener cuidado (je je)
> Hace poco armé un ampli con el TDA2003 para el auto. En un de las pruebas conectado a la bateria del auto, conecté la polaridad de la misma al revés..... casi me sacó el ojo.... voló como una bala el encapsulado.


Es una mentira que tienen proteccion contra inversion de polaridad :enfadado:


----------



## zks (May 27, 2010)

bueno mi primer desastre fue de darmelas de electronico sin saber nada y desarme una radio de mi viejo q*UE* al final no pude armar y me creeran q*UE* la guarde durante 7 años hasta q*UE* tube conocimientos para al final volverla a su estado original .. y hoy aun la conservo y gracias a esa radio me inicie en la electronica


----------



## webster26 (May 27, 2010)

hola pues me primer desastre electronico fue cuando estaba haciendo un reloj de puros ttl`s y que de repente truena la fuente de 5v y se dispara hasta 224v y pues uno de los ttl`s volo vomo palomita jajaj estubo padre


----------



## Tacatomon (May 27, 2010)

fernandoae dijo:


> Es una mentira que tienen proteccion contra inversion de polaridad :enfadado:



Y como quieren que tenga protección contra semejante avalancha de corriente que provee la batería de un coche...


----------



## fernandoae (May 27, 2010)

con un diodo de 10A o mas...


----------



## Tacatomon (May 27, 2010)

Pues no creo que haya espacio para el amplificador + diodo de 10A en el misero encapsulado del TDA2003.


----------



## Earl (May 27, 2010)

Ahhh mi primer encuentro con la electrónica... no fue precisamente electrónica, que edad tendría yo? algunos 4 años, estaba solo en casa, me acababan de comprar una bonita lampara para mi recamara pero el cable era pequeño, no tenía ni una idea de lo que era la electrónica, me decidi a cortar el nuevo cable de mi bonita lámpara para poder alargar el cable y que quedara del lado de la cama que yo quería, oohh que hice pelé los cables y los conecte pero TODOS JUNTOS!! después llené los cables con cinta (escolar por cierto) y conecté mi lámpara, oh sorpresa que vi una pequeña chispota en el peguete que había hecho, y de repente todo se apagó, televisión, luces, etc. En aquel entonces, en aquella casa no había pastilla, era fusible y como yo había visto a mi padre cambiar fusibles no tuve miedo, asi es que intenté cambiarlos (no lo olviden, tenía algunos 4 años), cuando estaba cambiando los fusibles que llega mi mamá de la mano de mi hermana y ohh el susto que se pegó cuando me vió metiendole mano a la caja de fusibles, me regañó, luego le hablo al vecino para que cambiara los fusibles (mi papá estaba trabajando), bien fue, según recuerdo, mi primer encuentro con la electricidad, desde entonces me entró la curiosidad y aún sigo en esto, quíen dría..


----------



## Ratmayor (May 28, 2010)

Me paso cuando tenia unos 15 años, trate de clonar un amplificador y luego de terminado, cuando probe el primer canal los finales explotaron cual cotufas, cuando probe el otro canal no solo explotaron los finales sino que se incendio el resto del ampli =( fue mas triste...


----------



## antiworldx (May 28, 2010)

jajajaja, es que no era un ampli, era una mecha para los cohetes de la iglesia.


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 28, 2010)

300 volt a la entrada de un ampli de 400 wat ,recien ,volo unos cuantos transistores ,
experimento con ibrido valvula transistor jaja 
que macana,,,
creo que ya mejor voy a dormir   hora 2:25 am 
uuu que locooooo seme rompio el walmam (eso diria paolo el rokero)


----------



## luztob16 (May 28, 2010)

Creo que todos hemos tenido un encuetro con la electronica, como quemarse al oler un integrado o con el cautin (tipico), o ver un corto a menos de 10cm, etc, lo important es que estamos vivos para contarlo


----------



## antiworldx (May 28, 2010)

Una vez me quede sin pestañas y cejas porque un carburador me avento un flamaso buscando si estaba inyectando bien... 
ha no, es de electronica verdad??? 
bueno no importa, de todas formas, fue depilacion facial instantanea.


----------



## Helminto G. (May 28, 2010)

y eso que no has tratado con secadoras de ropa


----------



## antiworldx (May 28, 2010)

depilacion corporal?


----------



## Helminto G. (May 28, 2010)

solo te dire algo, alejate de la peluza


----------



## Ratmayor (May 29, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> jajajaja, es que no era un ampli, era una mecha para los cohetes de la iglesia.


 
Creo que lo patentare como detonador


----------



## Josefe17 (Jun 7, 2010)

Mi profe de física nos contó que cuando estudiaba, en el laboratorio calentaban algo con un bunsen. Mientras una compañera observaba, ella fue a bajar la llama, pero le dio para el otro lado. Al instante el olor a azufre inundaba la habitación (el componente oloroso del pelo al quemarse es el azufre), de cejas y flequillo. Nos dijo que todavía no le había pedido perdón.


----------



## zxeth (Jun 7, 2010)

Pero eso no es electronico u.u , igual esta buenisimo, Un amigo de la familia quedo pelado, sin barba y sin cejas por abrir un horno de 1500ºc en marcha y se voló todo ajajja. Otra cosa que recuerdo fue cuando hace 2 años estaba jugando con unos parlantes en mi habitacion. Para alimentar el parlante usaba un par de cables identicos a los que conectaba el transformador. Por ende y ley de murphy como los 2 estaban sueltos conecte el parlante de 0.5w a 220 y le di corriente desde el tablero de pruebas que me hice. Creo que nunca vi prenderse fuego un parlante, y lo peor es que quedo un olor a barniz quemado impresionante y una gota de cobre sobre el escritorio.. Igual fue instantaneo =)


----------



## joakiy (Jun 13, 2010)

Hace un tiempo conecté, no se por que, pues ya estaba iniciado en la electrónica, un condensador de UN FARADIO al revés. Imaginad el resto...


----------



## zxeth (Jun 13, 2010)

1 faradio dado vuelta (babaa) jajajaja, igual no siempre explotan. Yo tenia un capacitor electrolitico cuando era chico no me acuerdo de que capacitancia, pero lo cargaba alrevez y se cargaba igual. Los otros explotaban o dejaban de funcionar, pero ese nada


----------



## Josefe17 (Jun 13, 2010)

Monta una empresa de voladuras...


----------



## antiworldx (Jun 13, 2010)

No te acusaron de hacer un atentado terrorista con una bomba casera de construccion desconocida?


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 13, 2010)

joakiy dijo:


> Hace un tiempo conecté, no se por que, pues ya estaba iniciado en la electrónica, un condensador de UN FARADIO al revés. Imaginad el resto...


y aun tienes manos?


----------



## joakiy (Jun 14, 2010)

Helminto G. dijo:


> y aun tienes manos?



Sí, mira: 

Estaba lejos del faradio por suerte


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jun 14, 2010)

joakiy dijo:


> Sí, mira:
> 
> Estaba lejos del faradio por suerte


 
entonces era o no de 1F?


----------



## freed (Jun 14, 2010)

como me han hecho reir!!! jajaja

yo tengo una mala suerte con los transformadores!! solo los toco y ya explotan o no andan...

me acuerdo de una que fue grosa porque muchos salieron perjudicados..nadie lastimado ojo! jaja
estaba en el colegio (técnico) y estabamos probando nuestras fuentes reguladas, que habiamos hecho cada uno... puedo decir que le tengo muuuucho respeto a la electricidad y por eso verifique a fondo mi placa para que no pase nada raro...

pero me pase por alto un pequeño detalle... en el cable que conecta 220V al trafo, los dos extremos estaban bastante juntos....y cuando conecte.. PUUUUFFFF!!!!!arco voltaico, explosión, salto el transformador y la planta baja del colegio sin luz (eso significa dirección, preceptoria, secretaria, administración...y el laboratorio donde estabamos trabajando) TODOOSS sin luz!!!

la verguenza de mi vida!!!
encima en secretaria estaban pasando notas....me querian comer vivo!!


----------



## jorger (Jun 14, 2010)

zxeth dijo:


> 1 faradio dado vuelta (babaa) jajajaja, igual no siempre explotan. Yo tenia un capacitor electrolitico cuando era chico no me acuerdo de que capacitancia, pero lo cargaba alrevez y se cargaba igual...



+1
Me pasaba lo mismo con un condensador de 16v/6800uF.

Lo conectaba al revés y no pasaba nada, se cargaba igual (entonces yo tenia apenas 11 años)

Cuando empezé a leer por aquí hace varios años y me enteré de que podian explotar , me quedé O.O


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 14, 2010)

freed dijo:


> me querian comer vivo!!


Y como escapaste a la turba enfurecida con tridentes y antorchas? jejeje 

Una vez le paso algo asi a un compañero, teniamos que contruir un circuito básico con interruptores 3 way y 4 way para encender unas lamparas, cuando le toco al compañero, parece conecto mal el 4 way que cuando paso el interruptor hizo un lindo corto circuito que tumbo la electricidad del edificio  y aunque eso paso hace ya 10 años, al compañero aun lo siguen llamando corto-circuito


----------



## Josefe17 (Jun 14, 2010)

¿Y por qué co*o (tengo ñ) no había un cuadro para el laboratorio?


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 14, 2010)

Verguenza (no me anda la tecla de los "puntitos" jeje)  deberia tener la escuela por no tener las protecciones con selectividad 



> al compañero aun lo siguen llamando corto-circuito


Queda mas lindo Jonny 5!


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Jun 14, 2010)

hace años monte en un protoboard un regulador de 3 volts con un BC548 y un zener para conectarlo a un walkman segun yo para que funcionara sin pilas a la hora de encenderlo ya se imaginaran se quemo el transistor tristemente solo quedaron las tres patitas del transistor en el protoboard y el cuerpo del mismo hecho cenizas asi como mi autoestima es cuando empezaba hoy todavia me da risa recordarlo


----------



## HADES (Jun 14, 2010)

jajajajja vaya que si  Y eso que nunca te paso que al armar una fuente Polarizas el capacitor grande al revez y en aquella vez era uno de 1000uF y prendiendo la fuente no me daba tension me puse:cabezon: y entonces la apague y luego volvi a abrila y la prendi y luego puffff me quede jejeje aun me recuerdo

salu2!

SONIUS


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jun 14, 2010)

ponemos entonces a los condensadores electrolíticos en el altar de los PFFFFFF más grosos de la electrónica?

tenemos condensadores, transistores y leds... hasta ahora ese es el orden de las explosiones por jerarquía jaja


----------



## zxeth (Jun 14, 2010)

Huu me acuerdo cuando hice un proecto de un estacionamiento con autitos de pista de carrera de esos con motorcitos chicos y un ascensor. Se trataba de automatizarlo. Cuando lo voy a probar (con unos 5 reles) me paso que se puso en corto un rele, y yo como no tenia mucha idea de el calor de los cables y todo eso que ahora si le doy bola por esto, le puse cables de red para pc, y obviamente con los 20amper que me tiraba la fuente se hizo un lindo asado con eso =). Ademas de el trafo quedo inservible porque se termino quemando, y cuando mi viejo lo vio me queria matar porque habia arruinado un transformador de unos 100$ y ademas casi quemo la casa a media noche jajajajajajja


----------



## freed (Jun 14, 2010)

fernandoae dijo:


> Verguenza (no me anda la tecla de los "puntitos" jeje)  deberia tener la escuela por no tener las protecciones con selectividad



es posta eso...pero bue... en ese momento contabamos con eso, ahora supongo que habran sido por mis macanas y de muchos mas cambiaron jajaja!!

me acorde de algo y no se los recomiendo por seguridad pero es buenisimo...

en el cole lo que haciamos cuando no venian los profes, buuscabamos capacitores de todos los tamaños y capacidades, los conectabamos a un cable, lo metiamos en una botella de vidrio, apagabamos la luz, nos alejabamos y refugiabamos aunque no tan lejos y el mas valiente coenctaba el otro extremo del cable a 220V!!!!

jajaja!!!BUENISIMO!!! explision con colores y humos raros jajaja!
despues conectabamos lo que encontraramos y a ver que pasaba!!!
Locura la nuestra jeje...menos mal que nunca paso nada malo...


----------



## HADES (Jun 15, 2010)

Definitivamente me hiciste acordarme de mis dias de Vago en la Escuela Tecnica igual siempre se andaba viendo que enchufar y ver que pasaba! nunca hicieron la Maza de la Justicia! con alambre de cobre que siempre termina enrollada!?


----------



## Electronec (Jun 15, 2010)

Mi primer desastre electrónico fué un ampli con los TDA ?? no me acuerdo.
Resulta de que estaba tumbado en mi cama escuchando a Metallica cuando;  *PUMMMMMM + HUMO + PAPELITOS* *volando*.

Eso parecia las tracas de Valencia.

Uno de los condensadores de la fuente, creo que era de unos 2200 micros, explotó levantando la tapa del gabinete y a mi de la cama, claro,.....casi me doy con el techo .

Saludos.


----------



## Agustinw (Jun 15, 2010)

jaja yo meti el voltimetro para medir corrielte alterna a 220v pero resulta que los cables del voltimetro no estaban donde debian ir conectados e iso todo cortocircuito y se derritieron los cables del voltimentro hasta que saltaron los tapones (porque no tengo termica) me pegue un re susto escondi el voltimetro y le dije a mi vieja que un adaptador estaba en corto y ahy termino todo XD


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 15, 2010)

Electronec dijo:


> Mi primer desastre electrónico fué un ampli con los TDA ?? no me acuerdo.
> Resulta de que estaba tumbado en mi cama escuchando a Metallica cuando;  *PUMMMMMM + HUMO + PAPELITOS* *volando*.
> 
> Eso parecia las tracas de Valencia.
> ...



Wowo!!!

A de ser de lo peor una de esas experiencias!!!

Imaginen, escuchando tu música y de repente explota el ampli!!! no no no... 

Saludos!!!


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 15, 2010)

Electronec dijo:


> Resulta de que estaba tumbado en mi cama escuchando a Metallica cuando;  *PUMMMMMM + HUMO + PAPELITOS* *volando*.
> 
> Saludos.



imagina lo que ubiera pasado de escuchar ac-dc


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 15, 2010)

que lo pario, nunca vi volar capacitores, sera que nunca me paso con capacitnacias altas??? tal vez deba probar alguno


----------



## antiworldx (Jun 15, 2010)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> que lo pario, nunca vi volar capacitores, sera que nunca me paso con capacitnacias altas??? tal vez deba probar alguno



Asegurate de tener una camara grabando pls... queremos ver si es posible el resultado de tu experimento...


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 15, 2010)

prometido(completanto los benditos caractres)


----------

